# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Huippunopeiden junien verkot

## TimppaTT

Voisiko joku muuten selittää, että mihin perustuu, että lentoliikenne on niin pop ja lähtöjä on niin lähelle kuin kauas äärettömän paljon?

Ja miksi samaan aikaan http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/TGV verkkoa ei kehitetä? jos juna oikeasti kulkisi 500 km niin kyllä se olisi kova kilpailija ainakin Euroopan liikenteessä.

Tietty aloituskustannukset TGV tasoiselle radastolle euroopan kattavasti tai edes "valtaväylinä" esim. erimaiden pääkaupunkien välille rakennettuna on tosi muhkea.

..Mutta pitkässä juoksussahan säästöjä tulee? Eikös se englannin junakanaalinkin tunneli tuota jo jopa puhdasta voittoa?

..tai no tässähän sitä raideliikennettä kehitetään esim. rail baltican yhteydessä

----------


## tlajunen

> Ja miksi samaan aikaan http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/TGV verkkoa ei kehitetä?


Mihin perustuu väitteesi, että TGV-verkkoa (LGV) ei kehitetä?

Wikipedian artikkelin http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TGV#Network mukaan rakenteilla on neljä linjaa, ja suunnitelmissa kahdeksan projektia lisää.

----------


## hylje

TGV-verkoston tavoite on korvata Ranskan sisäinen lentoliikenne.

Lentoliikenteen suosio johtuu halvasta öljystä, nopeasta matkanteosta ja investoinneista lentokenttiin. Lentokentät ovat kuitenkin hitaita ja usein kaukana matkojen varsinaisista kohteista, joten nopeat junaradat ovat keskipitkillä matkoilla nopeampia. Myös öljyn hinnan kallistuminen ja alati kasvava turvallisuussirkus kallistavat vaakaa junan suuntaan. Lentoliikenne ei myöskään voi kasvaa rajattomasti, sillä lentoasemien laajentaminen kallistuu nopeasti.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Mihin perustuu väitteesi, että TGV-verkkoa (LGV) ei kehitetä?
> 
> Wikipedian artikkelin http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TGV#Network mukaan rakenteilla on neljä linjaa, ja suunnitelmissa kahdeksan projektia lisää.


Siis ettei TGV:tä eli luotijuna infraa kehitetä tässä suomen lähialueilla esim. baltiassa ja suomessa 

tai no.. on siitä suomen kehittämisistä puhetta ollut http://vaunut.org/keskustelut/index....pic,842.0.html  Mutta keskustelun tasollehan tuollaiset on jääneet-> _Eero Heinäluoman tavoite: Luotijuna Oulun ja Helsingin välille_ http://www.iltalehti.fi/oulu/2009082310127995_ou.shtml

..mutta tokkopa tänne mitään rakennetaan, kun tuollaiset hienot junat on vain paremmille ihmisille tarkoitettu. ..Niille jotka asuu etelässä  :Wink: .

Toisaalta.. kuten yllämainitussa keskustelussa sanotaankin niin saataisiin nyt edes 250km toteutumaan pendolinoilla joskus ennenkuin haaveillaan luotijunista.

Mutta toisaalta taas niin eipä asiat kehity pitkälläkään aikavälillä jos niitä ei kehitä.

----------


## TEP70

> Lentoliikenteen suosio johtuu halvasta öljystä, nopeasta matkanteosta ja investoinneista lentokenttiin.


Yksi suuri syy taisi olla myös se, ettei lentoliikenne maksa polttoaineestaan veroa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Siis ettei TGV:tä eli luotijuna infraa kehitetä tässä suomen lähialueilla esim. baltiassa ja suomessa.


Kannattaa puhua luotijuna- tai huippunopeiden junien verkosta, koska TGV on Ranskan valtiollisten rautateiden SNCF:n luotijunakonseptin nimi (ja jotka muuten ajavat LGV:llä). Euroopan luotijunaverkko on eri asia kuin TGV-verkko.

Suomen rautateissä on vielä paljon kehitettävää ennen kuin kannattaa laittaa rahaa huippunopeisiin juniin. Matkustajamääriä saadaan nostettua paljon tehokkaammin muilla toimenpiteillä, paljolti saksalaiseen tapaan panostamalla säännöllisiin ja tiheisiin yhteyksiin myös muiden kuin kaikkein suurimpien kaupunkien välillä. Jos Helsingin ja Oulun välillä pitäisi lentää laajarunkolentokoneita, tarve olisi vähän eri. Tallinnan-tunnelissakin hyöty tulisi etupäässä Helsingin ja Tallinnan välisistä matkoista. Mahdollinen luotijunayhteys Itä- ja Keski-Eurooppaan olisi vain pieni lisähyöty. Luotijunaverkolle Suomessa voi ennustaa suotuisaa tulevaisuutta vain, jos Venäjän luotijunaliikenne pääsee kunnolla käyntiin ja jos Pietarin-liikenne nykyisillä junilla kasvaa vähintään yhteen junaan tunnissa koko päivän ajan.

Keski-Euroopassa luotijunaverkolla kysyntä vain on monikymmenkertainen Suomen liikenteeseen verrattuna.

----------


## vompatti

> Siis ettei TGV:tä eli luotijuna infraa kehitetä tässä suomen lähialueilla esim. baltiassa ja suomessa


Edellytys luotijunille on, että ne kulkevat usein, esimerkiksi tunnin välein. Kukaan ei jaksa odottaa esimerkiksi viittä tuntia Ouluun menevää suurnopeusjunaa, jos hitaampi juna lähtee hetken kuluttua. Ensiksi kannattaa nykyistä liikennettä tihentää, ja sitten vasta nopeuttaa.

Suomessa tunnin välein ajetaan  junia Helsingistä Turkuun, Tampereelle ja Kouvolaan. Tampereen ja Kouvolan junia ei voi ajaa nopeasti, sillä nämä erittäin kalliit junat joutuisivat jatkamaan matkaansa Rovaniemelle ja Joensuuhun hitaasti ja vajaalla kuormalla. Järkevintä olisi rakentaa Suomen sisäinen suurnopeusrata Helsingin ja Turun välille. Tuolta väliltä on valmiiksi lopetettu pikkuasemien pysähdykset edellisen peruskorjauksen yhteydessä.

Lähialueilla, Norjassa ja Ruotsissa, on molemmissa nopeutettu junia. Ruotsissa on suunniteltu ratoja jopa nopeudelle 300 km/h. Ruotsissa kannattavimmat radat suurnopeusjunille olisi Tukholmasta etelän suuriin kaupunkeihin: välipysähdyksiä on vähän ja matkustajat matkustavat linjan päästä päähän, esimerkiksi Tukholmasta Göteborgiin tai Kööpenhaminaan.

Baltiassa ei kannata luotijunaverkostoa rakentaa ainakaan ennen kuin nykyistä junaliikennettä tihennetään ja nopeutetaan. Veikkaan matkustajamäärien jäävän niin pieniksi, ettei yli 250 km/h junaliikennettä tule Baltiaan ainakaan omana elinaikanani.

Venäjällä on ollut suunnitelmia jopa nopeuden 350 km/h ratoihin. Muistan vuonna 1998 lukeneeni St. Petersburg Times -lehdestä, kuinka Iso-Britannian valtio olisi luvannut suuren summan rahaa uutta Pietari-Moskova-rataa varten. Tuota rataa varten Venäjä suunnitteli ja rakensi Sokol-luotijunankin. Suunnitelmat sen jälkeen muuttuivat ja Venäjä on ostanut Siemensin ICE-luotijunia. Näitä junia varten ei kuitenkaan rakenneta omaa rataverkkoaan.

Sokol-junan suunnitelleen yrityksen kotisivut ovat vielä olemassa. Junasta voi lukea lisää osoitteessa http://www.ckb-rubin.ru/eng/project/...okol/index.htm
Suunnitellusta Pietari-Moskova-suurnopeusradasta oli kotisivut osoitteessa vsm.ru
Noita sivuja ei taida enää saada mistään Internetin arkistosta?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:22 ----------




> Siis ettei TGV:tä eli luotijuna infraa kehitetä tässä suomen lähialueilla esim. baltiassa ja suomessa


Jo Neuvostoliitossa suunniteltiin suurnopeusratoja. Vuoden 1988 suunnitelmat on esitetty kartassa tällä sivulla. Tuon kartan suurnopeusradat on kuvattu suorilla viivoilla, ei tarkoilla reiteillä.

Olen myöhemmin nähnyt tarkan kartan Moskovan ja Pietarin välisestä rautatiestä. Karttaan oli merkitty kymmenittäin liikennepaikkoja, joilla tuskin ainakaan suurnopeusjuna pysähtyisi. Rata kulkisi Novgorodin kautta kuten linkittämässänikin kartassa.

Myöhemmin olen nähnyt toisen kartan, jossa suorilla viivoilla oli kuvattu Sokol-suurnopeusjunan reitit. Moskovasta juna olisi ajanut myös Helsinkin ja Varsovaan (raideleveyden vaihtopaikkoja ei karttaan ollut piirretty). Tuo kartta oli piirretty joskus 1990-luvun loppuvuosina.

Kyllä niitä suurnopeusjunia on suunniteltu Suomen lähialueillekin, mutta toteuttaminen on jäänyt vähemmälle. Hyvin suunniteltu on kuitenkin puoliksi tehty.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Edellytys luotijunille on, että ne kulkevat usein, esimerkiksi tunnin välein. Kukaan ei jaksa odottaa esimerkiksi viittä tuntia Ouluun menevää suurnopeusjunaa, jos hitaampi juna lähtee hetken kuluttua. Ensiksi kannattaa nykyistä liikennettä tihentää, ja sitten vasta nopeuttaa.
> 
> Suomessa tunnin välein ajetaan  junia Helsingistä Turkuun, Tampereelle ja Kouvolaan. Tampereen ja Kouvolan junia ei voi ajaa nopeasti, sillä nämä erittäin kalliit junat joutuisivat jatkamaan matkaansa Rovaniemelle ja Joensuuhun hitaasti ja vajaalla kuormalla. Järkevintä olisi rakentaa Suomen sisäinen suurnopeusrata Helsingin ja Turun välille. Tuolta väliltä on valmiiksi lopetettu pikkuasemien pysähdykset edellisen peruskorjauksen yhteydessä.


Minusta tämä on vain osatotuus. Jos ajatellaan matkustajaa jolla on runsaasti aikaa käytössään, niin sitten tämä pitänee paikkansa. Ihan sama vaikka istuisi pidempään junassa verrattuna että odottaa monta tuntia asemalla.

Mutta jos ajatellaan vaikka liikematkustusta, niin teoriassa Oulun ja Helsingin välillä riittäisi jopa vain pari aamuvuoroa ja 3-4 paluuvuoroa nopealla junayhteydellä. Liikematkustajat tyypillisesti matkustavat aamulla päiväksi palavereihin yms. toiselle paikkakunnalle (joko kotimaassa tai ulkomailla) ja yrittävät ehtiä illaksi kotiin. Tai jos päiväreissu ei riitä niin matkan pituus ja yöpymisten määrä minimoidaan (ja tuottavan työajan pituus maksimoidaan) jos lähdetään aamulla, mennään suoraan töihin, yövytään, tehdään toinen päivä töitä ja sitten palataan illalla kotiin. Näin ainakin lähialueilla kuten Suomessa ja Euroopassa liikkuessa: kaukomatkat ovat hieman eri juttu, kun aikaerot, pitkä matka-aika, jet lag yms. vaikuttavat enemmän.

Ideaali tietenkin olisi yhteys kerran tunnissa, jolloin myös kallista infraa hyödynnettäisiin mahdollisimman tehokkaasti, mutta jos tähän ei alkuvaiheessa päästä, niin se ei ole syy uskoa, ettei koko suurnopeusyhteydestä olisi mitään hyötyä. Siis: yhteysfrekvenssi on tärkeä, mutta vielä tärkeämpää on että aikataulut ovat matkustajien kannalta mahdollisimman hyvin tarpeita vastaavat.

Muuten, ovatko ne Pendolinot tai vastaavat junat (jos siis ajatellaan nopeuksia 220-250 km/h) niin kalliita verrattuna tavallisiin juniin ettei niillä muka kannata ajaa tavallista rataa pitkin hitaammin? Ranskassakin ajetaan TGV-junilla mm. Nizzaan saakka vaikka nopea rataosuus ei ulotu lähellekään.

Minusta suurnopeusyhteys Turkuun on aika kuolleena syntynyt ajatus siinä mielessä, että yhteys on aika nopea jo nyt eikä suurnopeudella saataisi kovin suurta ajallista hyötyä. Päärata Helsinki-Tampere-Seinäjoki-Oulu tulisi kauttaaltaan korottaa suureen nopeuteen, Suomen oloissa kenties juuri 220-250 km/h, koska näin saataisiin suurimmat mahdolliset matka-aikasäästöt. 300-350 km/h lienee taloudellisesti epärealistista, mutta jos siihen kuitenkin päädytään, niin nykyinen ratakäytävä tulee päivittää suurnopeusradaksi eikä rakentaa mitään suoraa korpirataa Ouluun. Tuollaisen hyödyt olisivat kyseenalaiset, ja lisäksi täytyy muistaa että kaikki liikenne ei kulje vain Helsinki-Oulu -välillä vaan myös Tampere-Oulu on tärkeä yhteys säilyttää ja kehittää. Varsinkin kun se välillisesti palvelee yhteyksiä Oulun ja monen muunkin kaupungin välillä, mm. Oulu-Turku sekä (jos Etelä-Suomen poikittaisijuna saataisiin) Oulu-Lahti.




> Baltiassa ei kannata luotijunaverkostoa rakentaa ainakaan ennen kuin nykyistä junaliikennettä tihennetään ja nopeutetaan. Veikkaan matkustajamäärien jäävän niin pieniksi, ettei yli 250 km/h junaliikennettä tule Baltiaan ainakaan omana elinaikanani.


Jos nykyiset matkustajamäärät ovat pieniä, niin eihän se tarkoita, ettei potentiaalista kysyntää ole. Jos yhteys olisi olemassa, niin sille löytyisi käyttöä. Esim. joku firma joka toimii nyt Tallinnassa saattaisi haluta perustaa satelliittitoimipisteet myös Riikaan ja Kaunasiin (tai Vilnaan), jos näihin paikkoihin ja takaisin pääsisi nopeasti ja helposti junalla. Näin kyseinen firma voisi tehokkaammin imuroida pätevät osaajat käyttöönsä koko Baltian työmarkkinoilta. Jos Helsinki-Tallinna -tunneli rakennettaisiin niin nämä kaupungit tulisivat myös lähemmäs Suomea matka-ajassa. Tällä ei voisi olla olematta vaikutusta sille, millaisia vuorovaikutussuhteita Suomen ja Baltian välille voisi syntyä.

Lisäksi Baltia olisi tärkeä kauttakulkureitti Suomesta Eurooppaan.

Nämä seikat huomioon ottaen en näkisi automaattista riippuvuutta nykyisten ratojen liikennemäärien ja suurnopeusradan järkevyyden kesken. Ei kannata jäädä odottamaan, että Baltian paikalliset liikennemäärät kasvavat ennen kuin kauttakulkua varten tärkeää junayhteyttä ryhdytään tosissaan puuhaamaan.

Mutta realisti pitää olla. Ehkä 300-350 km/h -tason rata olisi liian kallis hanke ottaen huomioon ennustettu kysyntä. Voisi olla järkevää tyytyä tasoon 220-250 km/h. Jos tämä voidaan saavuttaa nykyisiä ratakäytäviä kehittäen, sen parempi.

Täytyy kuitenkin muistaa, että nämä EU:n liikennekorridorihankkeet on tarkoitettu parantamaan sisämarkkinoiden koheesiota sekä tasapainottamaan EU:n maantieteellisiä ulottuvuuksia. Nykyisellään aika paljon kehitysvaroista valuu etelään. Kuitenkin jos karttaa katsoo ja miettii mitkä osat EU:ta jäävät kauas ydinalueista ja näin heikompaan asemaan kuljetusten ja liikenneyhteyksien kannalta, niin nimenomaan tämä korridori Puolasta Baltian kautta Suomeen on kuin irrallinen, kaukainen saareke emo-EU:sta. On aivan legitiimiä odottaa, että EU:n kuuluisi panostaa Rail Balticaan runsaasti aluekehitysrahoitusta, jolla tämä osa EU:ta saatetaan parempaan yhteyteen muiden osien kanssa.

Jos ajatellaan tulevaisuusskenaariota, jossa lentoliikenteen määrä on vähentynyt radikaalisti nykyisestä, niin Suomen (ja Baltian maiden) taloudellinen elämänlanka on juuri tämä Rail Baltica -yhteys (Helsinki-Tallinna -tunneleineen) muuhun Eurooppaan. Siinä mielessä tämän pitäisi olla Suomen kannalta prioriteetti numero 1 rahoituslobbauksessa. Muuten jäämme vielä joskus tänne omalle "saarellemme" eristyksiin Euroopasta ja taannumme ihan marginaaliseen tilaan.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Liikematkustajat tyypillisesti matkustavat aamulla päiväksi palavereihin yms. toiselle paikkakunnalle (joko kotimaassa tai ulkomailla) ja yrittävät ehtiä illaksi kotiin.
> 
> Muuten, ovatko ne Pendolinot tai vastaavat junat (jos siis ajatellaan nopeuksia 220-250 km/h) niin kalliita verrattuna tavallisiin juniin ettei niillä muka kannata ajaa tavallista rataa pitkin hitaammin?


Joskus aiemmin on ollut esillä, että liikematkustajat tarvitsisivat aamuyhteyden Tampereelta Ouluun. Pohjanmaan radan remontin jälkeen Pendolino ajanee Helsingin ja Oulun välin alle viiden tunnin. Jos se lähtee nykyiseen tapaan 6.30, niin se on Oulussa viimeistään 11.30. Kelpaisiko tamperelaisille ehkä IC2 Ouluun? Luulen että se ajaisi sitten välin neljään tuntiin: lähtö Tampereelta 5.30, perillä Oulussa 9.30 (tai sitä luokkaa).

Muistelen lukeneeni Resiina-lehdestä tai jostain muualta, että Pendolinon pääomakustannukset ovat 3,7-kertaiset verrattuna samaan matkustajakapasiteettiin sinisiä vaunuja plus veturi niitä vetämään. Varmaan joku toinen tietää tarkemmin?

----------


## JSL

Jos pendon kustannukset ovatkin vanhaa kalustoa suuremmat, niin niille kertyy kuukaudessa paljon enemmän kilometrejä myös.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Joskus aiemmin on ollut esillä, että liikematkustajat tarvitsisivat aamuyhteyden Tampereelta Ouluun. Pohjanmaan radan remontin jälkeen Pendolino ajanee Helsingin ja Oulun välin alle viiden tunnin. Jos se lähtee nykyiseen tapaan 6.30, niin se on Oulussa viimeistään 11.30. Kelpaisiko tamperelaisille ehkä IC2 Ouluun? Luulen että se ajaisi sitten välin neljään tuntiin: lähtö Tampereelta 5.30, perillä Oulussa 9.30 (tai sitä luokkaa).


Se mikä "kelpaa" on aina suhteellinen kysymys. Jos on pakko kulkea Ouluun työn vuoksi, niin sitten olemassa olevat yhteydet kelpaavat, olkoon se sitten juna tai lentoyhteys. Jos puhutaan mikä houkuttaisi oikeasti lisäämään vuorovaikutusta Oulun suuntaan, niin esim. tuo Pendolino Helsingistä 6.30 varmaan lähtisi Tampereelta pohjoiseen klo 7.00 ja saapuisi Ouluun klo 11 jälkeen. Takavuosina tämä yhteys oli olemassa, saapumisaika klo 11.14. Minä pidin sitä erinomaisena palveluna. Sillä ehti iltapäiväksi palaveeraamaan Ouluun ja vielä illaksi kotiin. Jos lisäksi olisi tarjolla mainitsemasi yhteys Tampereelta 5.30, Oulussa klo 9.30, niin vielä parempi. Itse asiassa jos tuota aikaistaisi puolella tunnilla siten, että Tampereelta lähdetään 5.00 ja saavutaan Ouluun klo 9.00 niin se olisi fantastista. Siten ehtisi vielä aamupäivälläkin pidettäviin palavereihin -- jos ei ihan klo 9.00 vielä niin lähes riittävän ajoissa kuitenkin.

Ennen klo 5.00 olisi aika rajua raahautua junaan, vaikka kieltämättä junassa aikainen lähtö pitkällä matkalla ei tunnu niin pahalta kuin lentäessä kun koko matkan voi halutessaan nukkua. Olisi muuten kiva, jos VR osaisi jotenkin varautua nukkuviin matkustajiin. Makuuvaunua en kaipaa, mutta olisi erinomaista palvelua, jos junassa olisi tarjolla käyttöön ylimääräisiä tyynyjä ja kevytpeitteitä kuten kaukolennoilla, ja jos penkkejä voisi takana istuvia häiritsemättä kallistaa hieman enemmän kuin nykyään. Myös vaunun valot voisi pitää himmeinä aamun varhaisina tunteina ja lisätä valotehoa vasta aamun valjettua. Ne jotka haluavat lukea tai työskennellä voivat luonnollisesti käyttää istuinkohtaisia lukuvaloja. Myös selkänojan muoto ja käsinojien sijoitus voisivat kaivata nukkumisen kannalta hieman mietintää, ja olisihan se kiva jos itse penkki olisi vähän vähemmän kova.

Niin muuten, jos Helsinki-Oulu saadaan joskus puristettua tavoiteaikaan 4,5 tuntia ja välin Tampere-Oulu osuus siis jonnekin 3 tunnin paikkeille, niin tuo oikeasti olisi niin houkutteleva yhteys, että varmasti liikenne Tampereen ja Oulun välillä kasvaisi rajusti nykyisestä ja syntyisi oikeasti uutta vuorovaikutusta näiden kahden tärkeän valtakunnanosakeskuksen kesken. Tämä synnyttäisi aitoa alueellista synergiaa.




> Muistelen lukeneeni Resiina-lehdestä tai jostain muualta, että Pendolinon pääomakustannukset ovat 3,7-kertaiset verrattuna samaan matkustajakapasiteettiin sinisiä vaunuja plus veturi niitä vetämään. Varmaan joku toinen tietää tarkemmin?


Veikkaisin että sinisten vaunujen investointi on kuoletettu ainakin jo 10-20 vuotta sitten jos ei aiemmin. Niistä ei siis pitäisi koitua mitään pääomakustannusta, ainoastaan huollon ja muun ylläpidon kustannukset. Ei ihme jos on halvempaa kuin Pendolino.

Kieltämättä tulee mieleen, että nykyaikaisen kaluston tulisi olla Pendolinoja ja vastaavia kevytrakenteisia sähkömoottorijunia, ei niinkään raskaan ja kalliin veturin vetämiä raskaita vaunuja (kuten IC ja IC2). Niillä reiteillä joilla ei voida hyödyntää Pendolinon nopeuksia nyt eikä tulevaisuudessa voitaisiin käyttää nykyaikaista lähiliikenteessäkin käytettyä sähkömoottorijunakalustoa (joka käsittääkseni on huippunopeudeltaan aivan riittävää useimpiin tarkoituksiin -- eikös näillä päästä nykyään jo 160 km/h nopeuksiin?), joka vain sisustettaisiin Pendolinon tyyliin kaukoliikennekalustoksi. Tällöin kalusto olisi esikytketty juniksi, jolloin ei tarvitsisi muutella kokoonpanoa päivittäin. Ja kun sitä voisi ajaa kumpaankin suuntaan, ei tarvittaisi veturin vaihtoja päästä toiseen tai vastaavia melko turhia ja työvoimavaltaisia operaatioita.

Ei-asiantuntijana en tosin tiedä tulisiko tämä taloudellisemmaksi. Osaisiko joku esittää jotain kustannusvertailua tavallisen veturivetoisen (uuden) IC-junan ja kapasiteetiltaan/sisustukseltaan/suorituskyvyltään vastaavan sähkömoottorijunan investoinnista ja käyttökustannuksista?

Puhtaasti investoinnin kannalta tuskin kai mikään päihittää jo olemassa olevaa sinistä kalustoa. Veikkaisin että saneerauksen jälkeenkin se olisi aika edullista. Näitähän kai saneerattiin joskus vuosikymmen sitten joitakin vaunuja (?) siten, että niihin asennettiin periaatteessa IC-sisustus ja liukuovet. Portaat olivat kyllä jyrkät eikä ilmastointia ollut, mutta muuten ei jäänyt oikeastaan jälkeen IC-kokemuksesta. Muistan kun silloin 1998 paikkeilla monta kertaa satuin Oulun-Tampereen välillä iltapäiväjunaan jossa oli yksi tai kaksi tällaista vaunua.

----------


## SlaverioT

Törmäsin tälläiseen Railway Gazette vertailuun:
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/s...rformance.html

Toki tilanne on tuosta muuttunut: Oikoradalla Tikkurila-Lahti välillä Pendojen keskinopeus on 165,95km/h. Huippunopeushan on käsittääkseni Pendojen maksimi eli 220km/h.

Jos laskee tuolla nopeudella matka-aikoja saa varsin mielenkiintoisia tuloksia.

*Helsinki-Tikkurila-Tampere*
14min+62min=1t 16min
*Helsinki-Tikkurila-Oulu*
14min+240min=4t 14min
*Helsinki-Tikkurila-Kuopio*
14min+151min=2t 45min

Noihin kun lisää hieman asemalla seisoskeluja esim.3min per pysähdys ollaan mahdollisuuksien rajoissa. 

Erityisesti matka-aika Tampere-Oulu on ajatuksia herättävä: 2t 59min. Ero nykyiseen on todella suuri. Seinäjoki-Oulu nopeuden nostolla on erittäin suuri merkitys.

----------


## sane

Tein excelillä aikoinani laskelman, millaiseen matka-aikaan päästäisiin Tikkurilan ja Oulun välillä, mikäli rataväli kunnostettaisiin 220km/h nopeudelle, eikä hidasteltaisi asemien ulkopuolella. Kiihtyvyytenä käytin arvoa 0,3m/s^2, pysähdyksiin 3min/kpl (Kokkola, Seinäjoki, Tampere). Lisäksi lisäsin laskelmaan vielä 5% marginaalin. Tuloksena 3h 33min, joka olisi mielestäni jo varsin kilpailukykyinen aika.

----------


## vompatti

Tässä nyt varmaan keskustellaan kahdesta eri asiasta? TimppaTT:n kysymys koski luotijunaverkkoja. Neuvoston direktiivin 96/48/EY mukaan suurten nopeuksien ratoihin kuuluvaterityisesti suurnopeusjunia varten rakennetut tai rakennettavat radat, joilla voidaan ajaa yleensä vähintään 250 kilometrin tuntinopeudella,erityisesti suurnopeusjunia varten parannetut tai parannettavat radat, joilla voidaan ajaa noin 200 kilometrin tuntinopeudella,erityisesti suurnopeusjunia varten parannetut erityiset radat, joissa maasto, korkeuserot tai kaupunkiympäristö aiheuttavat hankaluuksia ja joilla nopeus on mukautettava tapauskohtaisesti.
EU:ssa voidaan tavanomaisella rautatieverkollakin saavuttaa nopeus 250 km/h. Tällöin nopeat junat eivät tarvitse _erityisesti suurnopeusjunia varten rakennettua tai parannettua rataa_.

Mielestäni ei ole mitään järkeä rakentaa erillistä suurnopeusrataa vain kahta päivittäistä junaparia varten. Luotijunien on kuljettava vähintään tunnin välein, jotta rata olisi mielekästä rakentaa.




> Muuten, ovatko ne Pendolinot tai vastaavat junat (jos siis ajatellaan nopeuksia 220-250 km/h) niin kalliita verrattuna tavallisiin juniin ettei niillä muka kannata ajaa tavallista rataa pitkin hitaammin? Ranskassakin ajetaan TGV-junilla mm. Nizzaan saakka vaikka nopea rataosuus ei ulotu lähellekään.


Tähän vastaa parhaiten Pauli Ruonalan kirjoitus Resiina-lehdestä 1/2001:



> Sm3:n matkustajapaikka maksaa kaksinkertaisesti verrattuna uuteen perinteiseen junaan. Yksi Sm3 maksaa 70 milj. mk ja siinä on tilaa  264 matkustajalle. Samalla rahalla voisi ostaa yhden Sr2-veturin (22,5 mmk) ja 4,7 kaksikerroksista Eds-vaunua (á 10 mmk, 113 paikkaa). Näin saadaan 536 -paikkainen juna.


Tilanne on tuosta muuttunut, sillä Pendolinon istumapaikkojen määrää on kasvatettu. Valitettavasti tässä ei vertailtu perinteisen junan ja suurnopeusjunan hintoja.

Ranskaa on turha verrata Suomeen. Voisin kuvitella, että Pariisin ja Nizzan välillä TGV-junat säästävät pari tuntia aikaa verrattuna tavanomaiseen rataan. Tämä on toista luokkaa kuin Helsingin ja Tampereen välisellä suurnopeusradalla saatava korkeintaan puolen tunnin ajansäästö, joka ei yksistään paljon kokonaismatkaa nopeuta. Järkevämpää olisi nostaa nopeuksia koko radalla, jolloin kokonaismatka-aika vähenisi paljon enemmän.

Jos suora rautatie rakennettaisiin Tallinnasta Varsovaan, olisi se todella tärkeä niin suomalaisille kuin radanvarren asukkaillekin. Tuosta radasta hyötyisi myös tavaraliikenne, joten siksi mielestäni kannattaisi enemmin rakentaa tavallinen nopea rata kuin mikään erityinen suurnopeusrata.

Joko olette tähän tutustuneet: http://prorailbaltica.eu/

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Suomessa suurnopeusratojen toteuttamisen suurin este on pieni matkustajapotentiaali eli vähäinen väestö. Tätä korostaa vielä kolmen suurimman asutuskeskittymän sijainti alle 200 km:n päässä toisistaan. Tällaisilla etäisyyksillä luotijunat eivät ole parhaimmillaan.
Toisaalta meikäläinen rataverkko on harva ja heikkotasoinen. Jos ja kun liikennepolitiikka muuttuu raideliikennemyönteisempään suuntaan, nämä puutteet tulevat korjattaviksi. Uusien raiteiden ja ratojen rakentamisen yhteydessä voidaan toteutus tehdä nykyistä tasokkaammin ilman kohtuuttomia lisäkustannuksia.

----------


## Epa

Ruotsin yleisradio ja Svenska Dagbladet kertovat, että Ruotsissa aiotaan rakentaa junien suurnopeusyhteydet sekä Tukholman ja Göteborgin että Tukholman ja Malmön välille. Taustalla on kehitys, jossa juna on ylittänyt kotimaanlentojen suosion Tukholman ja Göteborgin välisillä matkoilla. Tukholman ja Malmön osalta arvellaan saman käänteen olevan pian edessä. Nyt tavoitteina ovat 320 km/h huippunopeudet, 2 tunnin matka-aika Tukholman ja Göteborgin välillä sekä 2,5 tunnin matka-aika Tukholman ja Malmön etäisyydellä.

http://www.sr.se/cgi-bin/kristiansta...rtikel=3097806
http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/nyheter...el_3518239.svd 

Ajankohtainen aihe on lisäksi Helsingborgin ja Helsingörin välinen tunneli.

http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/danskar-vil...ingor-1.950730

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Elokuun numerossaan International Railway Journal näyttää kertovan, että Kiina rakentaa maailman suurimman suurnopeusratojen verkon. Vuonna 2012 niitä on määrä olla 13000 km ja niillä liikennöi yli 800 junayksikköä. Nopeuksien kerrotaan vaihtelevan 250 - 350 km/h.

Toisaalla kerrotaan Kiinan jollakin "pääradalla" olleen vielä muutama vuosi sitten höyryvetoista liikennettä.  Saan vaikutelman, että kehitys on nopeaa tai että kehityserot ovat suuria.

----------


## hmikko

Jostain luin, että Venäjällä suunnitellaan välille Moskova-Sotsi junayhteyttä japanilaisen Shinkansen-tekniikan varaan, kun taas jo avattu Moskova-Pietari väli on Siemensin juna (ICE:stä kehitelty versio). Liekö näillä eri operaattori, vai mistä moinen? Varmaan tiedon jostain löytäisinkin, jos jaksaisin etsiä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:43 ----------






> Myös vaunun valot voisi pitää himmeinä aamun varhaisina tunteina ja lisätä valotehoa vasta aamun valjettua.


Hiljaisia ja himmennettyjä osastoja on kyllä ollutkin. Tämän hetken tilannetta en tiedä tarkkaan. Kaksikerroksisissa IC-vaunuissa ja Pendossa penkit taitavat kallistua vähemmän kuin sinisissä, joissa päseekin parhaimmillaan lähes takana istujan syliin.




> Kieltämättä tulee mieleen, että nykyaikaisen kaluston tulisi olla Pendolinoja ja vastaavia kevytrakenteisia sähkömoottorijunia, ei niinkään raskaan ja kalliin veturin vetämiä raskaita vaunuja (kuten IC ja IC2). Niillä reiteillä joilla ei voida hyödyntää Pendolinon nopeuksia nyt eikä tulevaisuudessa voitaisiin käyttää nykyaikaista lähiliikenteessäkin käytettyä sähkömoottorijunakalustoa (joka käsittääkseni on huippunopeudeltaan aivan riittävää useimpiin tarkoituksiin -- eikös näillä päästä nykyään jo 160 km/h nopeuksiin?), joka vain sisustettaisiin Pendolinon tyyliin kaukoliikennekalustoksi.


Tuo tuli tosiaan mieleen, kun näin videonpätkiä Sm5/Flirtin testaamisesta. Sehän viiletti pitkin Keski-Suomen metsiä kovempaa kuin siniset pikajunat. Kuljen suht usein Tampere-Turku -väliä varsin tyhjissä junissa, ja ainakin siinä tuntuisi lähes aina Flirtin kokoinen juna riittävän. No, VR tosiaan ajanee sinisiä vaunuja niin kauan kuin ne pysyvät suunnilleen koossa, ja niiden hinnan kanssa on paha kilpailla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hiljaisia ja himmennettyjä osastoja on kyllä ollutkin. Tämän hetken tilannetta en tiedä tarkkaan. Kaksikerroksisissa IC-vaunuissa ja Pendossa penkit taitavat kallistua vähemmän kuin sinisissä, joissa päseekin parhaimmillaan lähes takana istujan syliin.


Näin on kallistuksen osalta, ja tämä on kieltämättä osa ongelmaa. Nykyjunissa kallistuskulma on aika vaatimaton, mutta penkit ovat sen verran tiheässä, että täysi kallistus haittaa takana istuvaa. Siksi ei uskalla kallistaa juuri ollenkaan, jottei aiheuta haittaa. Sinisissä vaunuissa oli aivan ihastuttavat penkit, kallistui aivan holtittomasti ja oli erinomaista nukkua. Näissäkin tosin takana istuva koki jonkin verran haittaa. Näppituntumalta tosin sanoisin, että nykyään penkit ovat tiheämmässä (?) ja pienempiä, jolloin niihin ei meinaa mahtua ja kallistuksen takana istuville aiheutuvat haitatkin ovat suuremmat. Hyvä kompromissi olisi jotain nykytilanteen ja vanhojen sinisten penkkien väliltä.

Mitä himmennykseen tulee, niin konduktööri tietenkin voi vähentää valaistusta manuaalisesti. Sen sijaan olisi mielenkiintoista, jos käyttöön otettaisiin samantyylinen valaistuksenohjausjärjestelmä kuin moderneissa lentokoneissa (kaiketi ainakin Boeing 777:ssä?): valoa säädeltäisiin vuorokauden ajan ja tavoitevireystilan suhteessa. Varhain aamulla valoa olisi niukemmin ja kun esimerkiksi lähestytään Helsinkiä aamuhämärissä niin vaikka puoli tuntia ennen saapumista sarastusvalo alkaisi vähitellen kirkastua niin että valaistus saavuttaisi täyden kirkkautensa pari minuuttia ennen Pasilaan saapumista, jolloin viimeistenkin torkkujien olisi syytä heräillä. Toiseen suuntaan on tietysti hankalampaa kuin kaikki eivät jää pois samalla asemalla, mutta silloinkin sarastusvalolla voisi pyrkiä kompensoimaan pimeinä vuodenaikoina puuttuvaa luonnonvaloa.

----------


## GT8N

Tosiaan kaiholla kaipaan sinsisten junien torkkuvaunuja, jossa pystyi ihan nimenmukaisesti torkkumaan. Valot olivat joko säästövalot (Stö, vain pienet hehkulamput loisteputkikuvuissa), tai ei valoja ollenkaan. Lisäksi kuulutuksia ei ollut, sekä penkin, jossa oli kunnon niskatyyny, sai kallistettua pitkälle.

Nykyään jos yrität torkkua IC:ssä tai Pendoliinossa, siitä ei tule mitään. Puupenkkikin on ergonomisempi, puhumattakaan "niskatyynystä" jotka ovat littania ja päistä pallukoita. Siinä kun yrität torkkua, tulee niska niin kipeäksi, että tekee mieli huutaa. Tilannetta auttaa myös joka kerta "piristävä" kuulutuksen lähes kuolleet herättävä kilaus.

----------


## vristo

> Elokuun numerossaan International Railway Journal näyttää kertovan, että Kiina rakentaa maailman suurimman suurnopeusratojen verkon. Vuonna 2012 niitä on määrä olla 13000 km ja niillä liikennöi yli 800 junayksikköä. Nopeuksien kerrotaan vaihtelevan 250 - 350 km/h.
> 
> Toisaalla kerrotaan Kiinan jollakin "pääradalla" olleen vielä muutama vuosi sitten höyryvetoista liikennettä.  Saan vaikutelman, että kehitys on nopeaa tai että kehityserot ovat suuria.


Höyruvetoa oli Sisä-Mongolian maakunnassa vielä muutama vuosi sitten, mutta sähköllä ja dieselillä täällä on junia vedetty jo pitkään.

Kiinan hallitus on todennut, että suurnopeusjunat ovat tulevaisuuden kannalta ympäristöystävällisempi ja taloudellisempi vaihtoehto kuin nykyään suosituin sisämaan liikenteenmuoto eli lentoliikenne. Muunmuassa noiden enengiantarpeisiin Kiinassa on jo käytössä ja edelleenkin rakenteilla toista kymmentä uutta ydinvoimalaa.

Ajoin tänään autolla Fuzhousta Xiameniin ja koko matkan ajan moottoritien kanssa samassa linjassa meni uusi rakenteilla oleva suurnopeusrata ko. kaupunkien välillä. Rakennustyyli on ICE- tai Shinkansen-rata eli korkeaa teknologiaa.

High-speed rail in China from Wikipedia

Lisää saat googlaamalla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:52 ----------




> Jostain luin, että Venäjällä suunnitellaan välille Moskova-Sotsi junayhteyttä japanilaisen Shinkansen-tekniikan varaan, kun taas jo avattu Moskova-Pietari väli on Siemensin juna (ICE:stä kehitelty versio). Liekö näillä eri operaattori, vai mistä moinen? Varmaan tiedon jostain löytäisinkin, jos jaksaisin etsiä.


Ei tuo mikään ihme ole sillä täällä Kiinassakin monet uudet suurnopeusradat on rakennettu juurikin Shinkansen-tekniikalla ja niillä liikennöivät junatkin ovat samanlaisia "ankannokkia":

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29900655/

Myös muita junatyyppejä toki on ja niitä ovat esimerkiksi Alstomin Pendolino, Siemensin ICE sekä Bombardierin Regina.

----------


## hmikko

> Ei tuo mikään ihme ole sillä täällä Kiinassakin monet uudet suurnopeusradat on rakennettu juurikin Shinkansen-tekniikalla ja niillä liikennöivät junatkin ovat samanlaisia "ankannokkia":
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29900655/
> 
> Myös muita junatyyppejä toki on ja niitä ovat esimerkiksi Alstomin Pendolino, Siemensin ICE sekä Bombardierin Regina.


Tyhmempi luulisi, että yhdelle operaattorille olisi SNCF:n tyyliin edullisempaa rakentaa verkosto yhdellä tekniikalla (TGV). En kyllä tiedä TGV-kaluston kierrosta mitään, mutta kuvittelisin, että junia käytetään kaikilla Ranskan sisäisillä linjoilla.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Linkissä kerrotaan, että US High Speed Rail Associationin puheenjohtaja haluaa, että USA:han rakennetaan 27000 km suurnopeusrataa seuraavien 20 vuoden aikana. Kuinkahan mahtaa käydä?

http://www.railjournal.com/news-extr...d-network.html

----------


## hmikko

> Kuinkahan mahtaa käydä?


Varmaan on totta, että luutuneiden käsitysten tuulettamiseksi tarvitaan jonkun sortin iso tempaus, mutta minusta tyyppi tyrmää turhaan perinteisten raideyhteyksien kohentamisen. Molempia voi ja kannatta kehittää. Yhdysvalloissa on varmasti paljon lyhyempiä reittejä, joiden palvelua voisi radikaalisti parantaa, vaikka ei varsinaisesti suurnopeusluokkaan päästäisikään. Parjattu Acelakin on ilmeisesti jollain tasolle yleisömenestys, vaikka se ei juuri entisiä pikajunia nopeampi olekaan.

Kalifornia on päättänyt rakentaa suurnopeusyhteyden San Francisco - Los Angeles - San Diego -reitille ja hommaan saadaan iso läjä liittovaltion rahaa, joten ilmeisesti se, että osavaltio on P. A. ei kaada hanketta, ainakaan heti. Hankkeen kuvauksesta tulin lukeneeksi, että nykyisellään SF - LA -väliä ei edes voi matkustaa junalla, vaan Amtrakin juna menee Oaklandista Bakersfieldiin ja sieltä on jatkettava bussilla.

----------


## petteri

Aikamoisia haaveita. Toivottavasti saavat 20 vuodessa edes Bostonin ja Washingtonin välille TGV nopeuksisen (huippunopeus 320 km/h) junan. Siinäkin on vaikuttaa olevan tekemistä.

----------


## vko

> Hankkeen kuvauksesta tulin lukeneeksi, että nykyisellään SF - LA -väliä ei edes voi matkustaa junalla, vaan Amtrakin juna menee Oaklandista Bakersfieldiin ja sieltä on jatkettava bussilla.


Hmm, Amtrakin juna kyllä kulkee Oaklandista ja Emeryvillestä ihan Los Angelesin Union Stationille asti (aikataulu (pdf)). Tällä reittivaihtoehdolla bussilla tai BARTilla pitää toki kulkea lahden toiselle puolelle. Junallakin koko matkan pääsee, menemällä Caltrainilla San Josesta San Franciscoon.

----------


## Salomaa

Venäjällä sattui onnettomuus, jossa vaunuja suistui kiskoilta.  Uutisten mukaan junan nopeus oli 190/h.  Me harrastajat näimme TV-kuvista että junassa käytettiin vaunuja, jotka ovat meille kovin tutunnäköisiä itäeuroopan maista ja usean vuoden ajalta.

Mieleeni tulee se että tämä vaunutyyppi on sen näköinen, että olikohan se lainkaan suunnitelltu nyt käytössä olleelle 190 /h nopeudelle ?

Mitäs mieltä te, jotka olette junakalustoihin enemmän perehtyineitä, voisiko onnettomuuden syy olla vanhan kaluston käyttö  liian suurella nopeudella ?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitäs mieltä te, jotka olette junakalustoihin enemmän perehtyineitä, voisiko onnettomuuden syy olla vanhan kaluston käyttö liian suurella nopeudella ?


Eiköhän Venäjän uutisointi pommista eli terrorismista ole ihan uskottava selitys, vaikkei Reuters pommiräjähdyksen tekemää kuoppaa löytänytkään. Eipä asialla olla edes ensimmäistä kertaa.

----------


## Compact

> Venäjällä sattui onnettomuus, jossa vaunuja suistui kiskoilta.  Uutisten mukaan junan nopeus oli 190/h.  Me harrastajat näimme TV-kuvista että junassa käytettiin vaunuja, jotka ovat meille kovin tutunnäköisiä itäeuroopan maista ja usean vuoden ajalta.
> 
> Mieleeni tulee se että tämä vaunutyyppi on sen näköinen, että olikohan se lainkaan suunnitelltu nyt käytössä olleelle 190 /h nopeudelle ?
> 
> Mitäs mieltä te, jotka olette junakalustoihin enemmän perehtyineitä, voisiko onnettomuuden syy olla vanhan kaluston käyttö  liian suurella nopeudella ?


Suomen liikenteessä käytettävät Repin (yksi runko)  ja Tolstoi (kaksi runkoa) pystyvät RZD:n verkostolla kulkemaan nopeudella 160 km/t. Näin muistelisin vaunujen kyljessä seisovan. Suomessa näiden junien suurin nopeus on vain 120 km/t. Suuret erot johtunevat maiden erilaisesta junien tai vetureiden jarrutekniikasta yms. 

Vaunujen "vanhahtava" ulkoasu Venäjällä ei kerro mitään vaunujen teknisistä ominaisuuksista. Vaunujen alakerran tekniikka tai niiden sisustus voi olla ja onkin useinmiten tekniikan ja disainnin uusinta uutta. Vankka korirakenne lienee perua jo 50-luvulta tai on vanhempi.

Bologoen lähellä sattunut rautatieonnettomuus on asiasta toiseen mielenkiintoinen, sillä suurnopeusjuna Sapsan aloittaa liikenteen  Pääkaupunkien välisellä radalla runsaan kahden viikon kuluttua. Mikäli terroriteot jatkuvat, Siemensille tullee optiotilauksia...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Bologoen lähellä sattunut rautatieonnettomuus on asiasta toiseen mielenkiintoinen, sillä suurnopeusjuna Sapsan aloittaa liikenteen  Pääkaupunkien välisellä radalla runsaan kahden viikon kuluttua. Mikäli terroriteot jatkuvat, Siemensille tullee optiotilauksia...


Joistakin onnettomuutta koskevista uutisista muistan lukeneeni että radalla oli samaan aikaan liikkeellä Sapsan-juna ja että se osallistui pelastustöihin peruutamalla onnettomuuspaikalle ja kuljettamalla loukkaantuneita pois. 

Tarkoitatko siis varmaan että terrorismin pelossa RZD peruisi Sapsanien optiotilaukset?

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tarkoitatko siis varmaan että terrorismin pelossa RZD peruisi Sapsanien optiotilaukset?


Eiköhän kyseessä ollut ironinen huomautus, että optioille tulee nopeasti käyttöä, kun junia räjäytellään tarpeeksi ja siksi pitää tilata lisää. Venäjällähän ihan varmasti ei liikennettä terrorismin uhan takia lopetettaisi. Sen maan tapoihin ei kuulu köyden antaminen terroristien suuntaan, olipa kyseessä todellinen uhka tai ei.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Venäjällä sattui onnettomuus, jossa vaunuja suistui kiskoilta.  Uutisten mukaan junan nopeus oli 190/h.  Me harrastajat näimme TV-kuvista että junassa käytettiin vaunuja, jotka ovat meille kovin tutunnäköisiä itäeuroopan maista ja usean vuoden ajalta.
> 
> Mieleeni tulee se että tämä vaunutyyppi on sen näköinen, että olikohan se lainkaan suunnitelltu nyt käytössä olleelle 190 /h nopeudelle ?
> 
> Mitäs mieltä te, jotka olette junakalustoihin enemmän perehtyineitä, voisiko onnettomuuden syy olla vanhan kaluston käyttö  liian suurella nopeudella ?


Eikös tuo newsky express ole uutta tekniikkaa? ..tai siis sehän on uutta/uudehkoa tekniikkaa

Kieltämättä ulkoasu yhtä seksikäs kun lada

Hmm.. Asiasta toiseen, minkä takia tekniikkaa ei somistettu Neuvostoliiton aikana.. Ja sama perinne jatkuu yhä.. Toki tekninen muotoilu maksaa, mutta tavallinen tallaaja yleensä ei tekniikkaan perehdy. 

Korkeintaan kommentoi miltä jokin n_äyttää._

*..Ja hetkonen, eikös Newsky express pommi-isku ole parempi pitää omana topiikkinaan?*

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikös tuo newsky express ole uutta tekniikkaa? ..tai siis sehän on uutta/uudehkoa tekniikkaa


Tämä Nevski Express ei liene ollenkaan se sama Alexander Nevski -juna joka on silloin tällöin käynyt Suomessakin , vai onko?

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:33 ----------




> Eiköhän kyseessä ollut ironinen huomautus, että optioille tulee nopeasti käyttöä, kun junia räjäytellään tarpeeksi ja siksi pitää tilata lisää. Venäjällähän ihan varmasti ei liikennettä terrorismin uhan takia lopetettaisi. Sen maan tapoihin ei kuulu köyden antaminen terroristien suuntaan, olipa kyseessä todellinen uhka tai ei.


Kuvittelisin, että kun Sapsan -junien liikenne alkaa, ja varsinkin tämän tapauksen jälken, niin tullaan ottamaan käyttöön asemilla yhtä mittavat  turvatarkastukset kuin lentokentillä.  

Ratoihin asennetut pommit ovat tietenkin eri asia mutta kyllä ratojakin pystytään valvomaan jollain tavalla, kuvittelisiin ainkakin siinä maassa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Tämä Nevski Express ei liene ollenkaan se sama Alexander Nevski -juna joka on silloin tällöin käynyt Suomessakin , vai onko?


No kuten junien eri nimistä voidaan huomata, eri junia ovat. Aleksanteri Nevalainen on yöjuna.

----------


## ultrix

> Eikös tuo newsky express ole uutta tekniikkaa? ..tai siis sehän on uutta/uudehkoa tekniikkaa
> 
> Kieltämättä ulkoasu yhtä seksikäs kun lada
> 
> Hmm.. Asiasta toiseen, minkä takia tekniikkaa ei somistettu Neuvostoliiton aikana.. Ja sama perinne jatkuu yhä..


No hei. Eihän se olisi uskottava venäläinen kapistus, jos se olisi sleekki ja virtaviivainen. Pelaa huviksesi muutama kenttä Red Alert II:a, siinä neukkujen ja länkkärien muotoilun erot näkyvät korostetusti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No hei. Eihän se olisi uskottava venäläinen kapistus, jos se olisi sleekki ja virtaviivainen. Pelaa huviksesi muutama kenttä Red Alert II:a, siinä neukkujen ja länkkärien muotoilun erot näkyvät korostetusti.


Hyvin monien yhä käytössä olevien eurooppalaisten veturivetoisten matkustajajunien vaunujen design on peräisin niinkin kaukaa kuin 1950-luvulta. Niin lännesä kuin idässä. Nevski Expressin ja kaikkien venäläisten kotimaan liikenteen junien kuten myös Helsinkiin liikennöivien Tolstoin ja Repinin vaunut ovat sen näköisiä kuin ovat koska niissä on hyödynnetty Venäjän rataverkon länsimaita suurempaa kuormaulottumaa. Venäjällä on myös käytössä länsimaalaisia vaunuja muistutavia vaunuja mutta niitä käytetään nykyään lähes pelkästään muihin länsimaihin kuin Suomeen suuntautuvassa liikenteessä. Aikaisemmin, vielä 1990-luvun puolella myös Tolstoissa ja Repinissä käytettiin 1. luokan makuuvaunuina läntisen kuormaulottuman DDR:ssä valmistettuja vaunuja joissa katonraja alkoi alempana ja kattokaari oli jyrkempi, ja niissä oli eksoottiset "Schlafwagen, Voiture lits, ....,"  -tekstit katonrajassa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tislauskolonni

Kiinassa suunnitellaan huippunopeita junayhteyksiä rakennettavaksi Kiinasta useisiin suuntiin. Näistä suunnitelmista kerrotaan South China Morning Postin artikkelissa, joka on kopioituna Skyscapercityssä nimimerkki Scion viestissä. Myös Daily Telegraph kertoo asiasta

Tässä lainauksia, joissa kuvaillaan suunnitelmia:



> Wang said China had proposed three high-speed railway projects to these countries, with negotiations already at the technical stage. One possible network involves Southeast Asia, connecting Kunming , Yunnan, with Singapore, with service through Vietnam, Thailand, Myanmar and Malaysia, though the exact routing is unclear.
> 
> Another network would start from Urumqi, capital of the Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. It would go through Central Asian countries such as Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan and Turkmenistan, and then possibly extend to Germany.
> 
> The third network would originate in Heilongjiang in the northeast and go north, cross Russia and aim for Western Europe.





> The network would eventually carry passengers from London to Beijing and then to Singapore. It would also run to India and Pakistan, according to Wang Mengshu, a member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering and a senior consultant on China's domestic high-speed rail project. 
> 
> A second project would see trains heading north through Russia to Germany and into the European railway system, and a third line will extend south to connect Vietnam, Thailand, Burma and Malaysia.


Daily Telegraphin mukaan 17:n Aasian maan kanssa on aloitettu neuvottelut ja sanotaanhan tuossa South China Morning Postissakin neuvotteluista. Daily Telegraphin mukaan Kiina ja Venäjä ovat jo sopineet suurnopeusradasta Siperiaan. Myanmarin suunnalla rataa rakennetaan jo:




> Mr Wang said the route of the three lines had yet to be decided, but that construction for the South East Asian line had already begun in the southern province of Yunnan and that Burma was about to begin building its link. China has offered to bankroll the Burmese line in exchange for the country's rich reserves of lithium, a metal widely used in batteries.


Kiina voisi siis tarvittaessa vastata radan rakentamisesta, jos vain saa vastineeksi lonnonvaroja. Näin rataa voitaisiin rakentaa myös sellaisiin maihin, jotka eivät radan rakentamisesta muuten selviäisi.

South China Morning Postin mukaan ratkaistavana on vielä raideleveyksiin liittyviä ongelmia. Kiina haluaisi rakentaa radan oman maan raideleveyttä käyttäen, mikä ei välttämättä sovi muille maille. Tässä lainaus asiasta. Siitä näkee myös sen, että hankkeen aikataulu on myös kunnianhimoinen.




> China wants the high-speed trains through these countries to run on the same gauge as on the mainland. It has convinced Vietnam to abandon its domestic standard for the Chinese one, but some countries have not yet agreed.
> 
> Such issues have slowed negotiations, meaning some of the rail lines - even if agreements are reached - could be finished as late at 2025, Wang said


Samassa artikkelissa mainitaan myös, että Kiina aikoo kehittää läntisiä alueitaan ja hyödyntää alueen luonnonvaroja. Artikkelissa esitetään myös hurja näkemys, että sadat miljoonat Kiinalaiset voisivat muuttaa läntisille alueille:




> "China's overseas high-speed rail projects serve two purposes. First, we need to develop the western regions. Secondly, we need natural resources," he said. "We foresee that in the coming decades, hundreds of millions of people will migrate to the western regions, where land is empty and resources are untapped.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Itar-Tassissa on artikkeli suurnopeusjunaliikenteestä Venäjällä. Matka Nizhny Novgorodista Moskovaan kesti ilmeisemmin vielä 2006 seitsemän tuntia. Ensimmäisten radan parantamistoimenpiteiden jälkeen matka-aika laski viiteen tuntiin ja seitsemääntoista minuuttiin. Nyt tämän vuoden kesällä Sampsan-suurnopeusjunien alkaessa kulkea tuota väliä, matka-aika laskee kolmeen ja puoleen tuntiin. Nopeus kuitenkin jää 160 km/h. Suunnitelmissa on kuitenkin japanilaista teknologiaa hyödyntäen kehittää tuota yhteyttä niin, että matka-ajaksi tulisi yksi tunti:




> Nizhny Novgorod Governor Valery Shantsev said that the region would implement another ambitious project of high-speed railroad traffic using Japanese technologies. Once that is done, the traveling time to Moscow will reduce to one hour, he said.


Mitä ilmeisemmin Nizhny Novgorodista Pietariin kuljetaan suorempaa reittiä menemättä Moskovan kautta, sillä artikkelin mukaan nyt kesällä Pietarista Nizhny Novgorodiin pääsisi 3 tunnissa ja 45 minuutissa, kun nykyään matkaan tuolla välillä menee 14 tuntia. Joka tapauksessa tätä väliä kuljettaisiin paljon suuremmalla keskinopeudella kuin väliä Moskova-Nizhny Novgorod. 

Suomesta junalla Kiinan suuntaan tai Siperiaan menijöille tarjoutuu siis mahdollisuus matkustaa nopeammin menemällä Allegro-junalla Pietariin, josta matkustaa Nizhny Novgorodiin tuolla uudella junalla ja sieltä vaihtaa Siperian radan junaan.

Kiinassa puolestaan Pekingistä Shanghaihin vievä rata on tarkoitus avata liikenteelle seuraavana vuonna, vuoden etuajassa China Dailyn artikkelin mukaan. Rata nopeuttaa matka-aikaa noin kymmenestä tunnista neljään tuntiin. Artikkelissa kirjoitetaan myös:




> The ministry wants to export China's high-speed railway technology to North America, Europe and Latin America. 
> 
> Wang said State-owned Chinese companies are already building high-speed lines in Turkey and Venezuela.
> 
> Many countries, including the United States, Russia, Brazil and Saudi Arabia, have also expressed interest.


Se, että Kiinassa saadaan Peking-Shanghai-rata rakennettua vuoden etuajassa ja kiinalaiset yritykset rakentavat jo nyt rataa Turkissa ja Venezuelassa, saa tuntumaan tuossa edellisessä viestissä mainitsemani suuret suunnitelmat Kiinan suurnopeusrataverkon yhdistämisestä muuhun maailmaan realistisemmilta. Mielenkiintoista on myös se, että Saudi Arabian tapainen öljyvaltio on kiinnostunut suurnopeusradasta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitä ilmeisemmin Nizhny Novgorodista Pietariin kuljetaan suorempaa reittiä menemättä Moskovan kautta, sillä artikkelin mukaan nyt kesällä Pietarista Nizhny Novgorodiin pääsisi 3 tunnissa ja 45 minuutissa, kun nykyään matkaan tuolla välillä menee 14 tuntia.


Ei ole tainnut venäläinenkään lehdistö olla ihan asioiden tasalla. Kaksi lainausta artikkelista:

"A Sapsan train can cover the 645-kilometer distance between Moscow and St. Petersburg within three hours and 45 minutes, as compared to the current traveling time of at least four hours and half."

"Two trains will make shuttle trips between Nizhny Novgorod and Moscow and one between Nizhny Novgorod and St. Petersburg. The latter route will take 3 hours and 45 minutes, as against current 14 hours."

Mennyt varmaankin toimittajalla jotenkin nämä sekaisin. Ei ole kovin todennäköistä, että yhtäkkiä Nini Novgorodin ja Pietarin välille ilmestyisi suurnopeusrata, jolla linnuntietäkin pitäisi kulkea 240 km/h keskinopeudella. Ei sellaista vain ole, kun ei ole Moskovan ja Pietarin välilläkään. Eikä ole kovin todennäköistä, että ihan heti Nini Novgorodin ja Pietarin välille mitään suoraa suurnopeusrataa tehtäisiinkään, kun Moskovan kautta ei ole kuin noin 150 km pidempi matka (linnuntietä).

Ja juna on siis _Sapsan_, ilman m-kirjainta.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Ei ole tainnut venäläinenkään lehdistö olla ihan asioiden tasalla. Kaksi lainausta artikkelista:
> 
> "A Sapsan train can cover the 645-kilometer distance between Moscow and St. Petersburg within three hours and 45 minutes, as compared to the current traveling time of at least four hours and half."
> 
> "Two trains will make shuttle trips between Nizhny Novgorod and Moscow and one between Nizhny Novgorod and St. Petersburg. The latter route will take 3 hours and 45 minutes, as against current 14 hours."


Löysin muuten tuon artikkelin englanninkielisen Wikipedian artikkelin avulla. Ei nähtävämmin Wikipediaan kirjoittaneetkaan ole huomannut mitään ristiriitaa seuraavassa:




> Also announced was that the Velaro trains would enter service in December 2009 on the Moscow-Saint Petersburg line, with maximum speeds of 250 km/h, though typical speeds of 200 km/h. This would allow a Moscow to Saint Petersburg journey time of 3h 45mins.
> ...
> Moscow-Nizhny Novgorod route, to use Shinkansen along with Sochi, although the contract was previously eyed for use by the German ICE's.[5] The high-speed traffic in Nizhny Novgorod will begin in July 2010. Two trains will make shuttle trips between Nizhny Novgorod and Moscow and one between Nizhny Novgorod and St. Petersburg. The latter route will take 3 hours and 45 minutes, as against current 14 hours.


Tuo on se, mitä seuraa, kun käyttää lähteitä sen enempää ajattelmatta ja kopioi suoraan alkuperäistä tekstiä. Kyseessä taitaakin olla erilliset Pietari-Moskova ja Moskova-Nini Novgorod-junat ja ensimmäinen väli vie aikaa 3 tuntia 45 minuuttia ja jälkimmäinen kolme ja puoli tuntia. Eli Pietarista Nini Novgorodiin haluava joutuisi siis istumaan junassa yhteensä yli seitsemän tuntia. Moskovasta kaikki Pietariin menevät junat käyttävät Leningradin asemaa? Nini Novgorodiin lähtee junia jopa kolmesta eri terminaalista, mutta ei samasta kuin Pietariin, joten Moskovassa pitää luultavammin käyttää aikaa vielä rautatieasemalta toiselle siirtymiseen.




> A commonly used main line route is as follows. Distances and travel times are from the schedule of train No.002M, Moscow-Vladivostok.[1]
> 
> Moscow, Yaroslavsky Rail Terminal (0 km, Moscow Time), Vladimir (210 km, MT),
>  Nizhny Novgorod (461 km, 6 hours, MT)...
> *** 
> Some trains would leave Moscow from Kazansky Rail Terminal instead of Yaroslavsky Rail Terminal; this would save some 20 km off the distances, because it provides a shorter exit from Moscow onto the Nizhny Novgorod main line. 
> One can take a night train from Moscow's Kursky Rail Terminal to Nizhny Novgorod, make a stopover in the Nizhny and then transfer to a Siberia-bound train

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Moskovasta kaikki Pietariin menevät junat käyttävät Leningradin asemaa? Nini Novgorodiin lähtee junia jopa kolmesta eri terminaalista, mutta ei samasta kuin Pietariin, joten Moskovassa pitää luultavammin käyttää aikaa vielä rautatieasemalta toiselle siirtymiseen.


En tunne Venäjän raiteita kovinkaan hyvin, mutta saattaahan toki olla, että mainittu suora yhteys todella on tulossa, ja ettei se mene Moskovan keskusta-asemille ollenkaan. Mutta matka-aika 3 h 45 min ei varmasti onnistu.

----------


## TEP70

> Kyseessä taitaakin olla erilliset Pietari-Moskova ja Moskova-Nini Novgorod-junat ja ensimmäinen väli vie aikaa 3 tuntia 45 minuuttia ja jälkimmäinen kolme ja puoli tuntia. Eli Pietarista Nini Novgorodiin haluava joutuisi siis istumaan junassa yhteensä yli seitsemän tuntia. Moskovasta kaikki Pietariin menevät junat käyttävät Leningradin asemaa? Nini Novgorodiin lähtee junia jopa kolmesta eri terminaalista, mutta ei samasta kuin Pietariin, joten Moskovassa pitää luultavammin käyttää aikaa vielä rautatieasemalta toiselle siirtymiseen.


Ne ovat nimenomaan erilliset, Pietari-Moskova ja Moskova-Nizhni Novgorod. Pietarista on tällä hetkellä myös suora yöjunayhteys Nizhni Novgorodiin. Se lähtee Pietarista 17:20, kulkee Moskovassa Kurskin aseman kautta ja on Nizhni Novgorodissa 8:45.

Kaikki junat eivät Pietarin ja Moskovan välillä käytä Leningradin asemaa. Jos ne menevät Moskovasta vielä eteenpäin, ne käyttävät Kurskin asemaa. Jos taas saapuu Pietarista Moskovaan Leningradin asemalle ja jatkoyhteys lähtee Jaroslavlin tai Kazanin asemilta, ne ovat samalla asema-aukiolla. Pari junaa näyttää lähtevän myös Kurskin asemalta ja tällöin tarvitaan jotain siirtymäkeinoa, esimerkiksi kehämetrolla yksi pysäkinväli. Aikaa menee siirtymiseen kuitenkin helposti puolikin tuntia etenkin, jos suunnat eivät ole täysin selvillä etukäteen.

Nizhni Novgorod tunnetaan rautateillä edelleen Gorkina eli aikatauluista kannattaa etsiskellä asemaa "ГОРЬКИЙ-МОСК".  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:15 ----------




> Suomesta junalla Kiinan suuntaan tai Siperiaan menijöille tarjoutuu siis mahdollisuus matkustaa nopeammin menemällä Allegro-junalla Pietariin, josta matkustaa Nizhny Novgorodiin tuolla uudella junalla ja sieltä vaihtaa Siperian radan junaan.


Moskovan kautta kiertäminen on jo nyt tarpeetonta, sillä Pietarista pääsee Laatokan asemalta myös suoraan Jekaterinburgiin, jossa voi vaihtaa Siperiaan meneviin juniin.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Wikipedian artikkelin mukaan Ürümqiiin olisi alettu rakentaa suurnopeusrataa. Kun tarkastelee tuossa artikkelissa lähteenä käytettyä artikkelia (artikkeli kiinaksi) Googlen automaattisen kääntäjän avulla, niin tuo rakenteilla oleva suurnopeusrata on 1776 km pitkä ja siihen tulee 31 asemaa ja huippunopeutena olisi 350 km/h. Tuo rata yhdistyy muun suurnopeusrataverkon kautta Pekingiin ja Shanghaihin.

Ürümqi kasvaa valtavaa vauhtia Wikipedian artikkelin mukaan:




> According to the 2000 census, Ürümqi has 2,081,834 inhabitants, with a population density of 174.53 inhabitants/km²
> Population (2005) 
>  - Total 2,681,834 
>  - Density 244/km2


Tuon mukaan kaupunki olisi kasvanut 600 000 asukkaalla viidessä vuodessa ja asutuksen tiheyskin olisi noussut melkoisesti. Jos kaupunki jatkaa paisumistaan tuohon malliin, niin radan rakentaminen voi olla kannattavaakin. Tuo kasvu koostuu ilmeisemmin lähinnä muualta muuttavista han-kiinalaisista ja suurnopeusrata tuskin ainakaan tulee hidastamaan tuota kasvua. Tällainen kasvu tuolla suunnalla ei tiedä hyvää uiguureille

Joka tapauksessa Ürümqi on lähtökohtana aiemmin lähteenä käyttämäni South China Morning Postin artikkelin mukaan Kiinasta Kazakstaniin, Turkmenistaniin ja jopa Saksaan asti ulottuvalle suurnopeusrataverkolle. 

Tällä hetkellä Ürümqista on junayhteys Astanaan, josta on junayhteys Ukrainan Kieviin. Tuosta Kievin juna-aikatauluista näkee, että sieltä pääsee esimerkiksi Pietariin tai vaikka Minskiin, josta pääsee junalla Riikaan. Jos vain Ürümqissa sekä muualla reitin varrella on tarpeeksi rauhallista  ja on intoa hankkia ison kasan viisumeita, voi seikkailuhenkiset maailmanmatkustajat päästä Kiinaan junalla muutakin reittiä kuin Venäjän Siperianrataa hyödyntäen. Tämä osoittaa, että mahdolliselle suurnopeusradalle Kiinan ja Euroopan välille löytyy monta mahdollista reittiä. Kievistähän olisi periaatteessa mahdollisuus rakentaa rataa esimerkiksi Puolan kautta Saksaan.

----------


## TEP70

> Tällä hetkellä Ürümqista on junayhteys Astanaan, josta on junayhteys Ukrainan Kieviin. Tuosta Kievin juna-aikatauluista näkee, että sieltä pääsee esimerkiksi Pietariin tai vaikka Minskiin, josta pääsee junalla Riikaan. Jos vain Ürümqissa sekä muualla reitin varrella on tarpeeksi rauhallista  ja on intoa hankkia ison kasan viisumeita, voi seikkailuhenkiset maailmanmatkustajat päästä Kiinaan junalla muutakin reittiä kuin Venäjän Siperianrataa hyödyntäen. Tämä osoittaa, että mahdolliselle suurnopeusradalle Kiinan ja Euroopan välille löytyy monta mahdollista reittiä. Kievistähän olisi periaatteessa mahdollisuus rakentaa rataa esimerkiksi Puolan kautta Saksaan.


Kiev tunnetaan Suomessa nimellä Kiova.

Astanasta on muuten suora junayhteys myös Pietariin ja tietysti myös Moskovaan. Ukrainaan ei viisumia tarvita, mutta Kazakstan on hiukan haasteellinen, koska Suomessa ei ole konsulaattia. Pietarissa ja Moskovassa tietysti on ja muistelisin Baltian maissa olevan myös. Valko-Venäjä on eurooppalaisen matkaajan viimeisiä kiusankappaleita (keskeinen sijainti esimerkiksi matkalla Länsi-Euroopasta Venäjälle). Täällä yhden pioneerin matkakertomus Kazakstanin kautta Kiinaan ja eteenpäin.

Kiova-Pietari-junayhteys kulkee Valko-Venäjän kautta eli tähän siirtymään tarvitaan Valko-Venäjän transitviisumi.

Minskin ja Riian välillä ei tällä hetkellä ole suoraa junayhteyttä. Erilaisia vaihdollisia on, mutta ne eivät ole kovin käteviä.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Astanasta on muuten suora junayhteys myös Pietariin ja tietysti myös Moskovaan.


Tuolta mielenkiintoiselta sivustolta löytyy Moskovan yhteydelle aikataulukin: http://www.seat61.com/SilkRoute.htm#Moscow - Almaty. Tuosta kartasta näkee myös Ürümqin sijainnin. Jos Ürümqista suurnopeusradan valmistuttua tulee pääsemään Pekingiin 12-14 tunnissa, kuten Skyscrapercityn aiheeseen liittyvään ketjuun on kirjoitettu, tulee tuosta Kazakstanin kautta kulkevasta reitistä mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto Pekingiin junalla matkaaville ja sitä siitä tulee varsinkin silloin, jos myös Astanan ja Ürümqin välistä yhteyttä nopeutetaan. Jatkoyhteys Lanzhousta Lhasaan on myös huomion arvoinen.

----------


## thautal

Kiinassa visioidaan, koko uutinen luettavissa täältä: http://www.verkkouutiset.fi/index.ph...inen-&Itemid=6



> Kiina on aloittanut neuvottelut uudesta luotijunaverkosta, jota markkinoidaan jo vaihtoehtona lentokoneille kaukomatkailussa.
> 
> Suunnitelman mukaan toinen päärata kulkisi Kiinasta Keski-Aasian kautta Iraniin, Pakistaniin ja Intiaan. Afganistan joudutaan todennäköisesti kiertämään. Kolmas rata vedettäisiin Singaporeen.
> 
> - Tavoitteenamme on saada junat melkein yhtä nopeiksi kuin lentokoneet. Kunnianhimoisimman suunnitelman mukaan kaikki kolme rataa olisivat valmiit vuosikymmenessä, johtava insinööri Wang Mengshu kertoo Daily Telegraph -lehdessä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Tuolta mielenkiintoiselta sivustolta löytyy Moskovan yhteydelle aikataulukin


Nämä aikataulut ovat ehkä jopa voimassa:
Astana - Moskova: http://www.poezda.net/en/train_timet...=968710%3A%C0+
Moskova - Astana: http://www.poezda.net/en/train_timet...=963848%3A%C0+
Astana - Pietari: http://www.poezda.net/en/train_timet...=962673%3A%C0+
Pietari - Astana: http://www.poezda.net/en/train_timet...=974800%3A%C0+

Junat eivät kulje joka päivä. Lähtöpäivät saa näkyviin, kun valitsee junan aikataulusivulla linkin _periodicity_. Samalta sivustolta löytyy useiden muidenkin "idän pikajunien" aikatauluja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:44 ----------

Lisää aikatauluja kaukokaipuuta poteville:

Urumchi - Alma-Ata: http://www.poezda.net/en/train_timet...=962482%3A%C0+
Alma-Ata - Urumchi: http://www.poezda.net/en/train_timet...=962537%3A%C0+
Astana - Urumchi: http://www.poezda.net/en/train_timet...=963022%3A%C0+
Urumchi - Astana: http://www.poezda.net/en/train_timet...=962964%3A%C0+

Junat kulkevat kerran viikossa ainakin toukokuun lopulle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:30 ----------




> Jos taas saapuu Pietarista Moskovaan Leningradin asemalle ja jatkoyhteys lähtee Jaroslavlin tai Kazanin asemilta, ne ovat samalla asema-aukiolla.


Saksan Rautateiden _Reiseauskunft_ näyttäisi neuvovan, että siirryttäessä Moskovassa _Oktiabrskaia_-asemalta _Iaroslavskaja_-asemalle on varattava _Übergang_ia varten aikaa 120 Min. Vähän yläkanttiin arvioitu?

Miksihän Moskovassa _Leningradin_ asemaa kutsutaan myös _Oktjabrskaja_-asemaksi ja Pietarissa _Moskovan_ asemaa myös _Glavnaja_-asemaksi? RZD:n Raspisanie-kirjassa nämä ovat Okt. ja Gl.

----------


## TimppaTT

> 17.3.2010
> *Saudi-Arabia rakentaa nopean ratayhteyden - Kiina vahvoilla miljardihankkeessa*
> 
> Saudi-Arabia rakentaa nopean ratayhteyden pyhien kaupunkiensa Mekan ja Medinan välille. 450 kilometrin mittainen rata on kaikkiaan viiden miljardin euron projekti, jossa vahvimmilla laitetoimituksissa ovat kiinalaiset.
> 
> Radan yksi tavoite on vähentää vuosittaisten pyhiinvaellusten aiheuttamaa ruuhkaa.
> 
> Kiinan tulo mukaan kansainvälisiin rataprojekteihin on uusi ilmiö. Aiemmin vahvimpia ovat olleet saksalainen Siemens ja ranskalainen Alstom. Nyt Siemens on saudiprojektissa mukana vain kiinalaisen konsortion osana.
> 
> ...


http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/rakenn...icle385638.ece

Tietääkö kukaan pystyykö Suomi tarjoamaan mitään huippunopeita vetureita tai mitään nopeiden junien tekniikkaa? Onko osaamista ja alan valmistajia? Ja jos on niin onko ne mistään kotoisin?

Nyt kun joka paikassa puhutaan, että mikä olisi kova trendi ja mitä saataisiin myytyä niin nämä junat tuntuu olevan erittäin kuumaa hottia globaalisti.

Minun mielestä tämä suurnopeus junat on ihan tässä vuoden sisällä noussut enemmän esiin monien projektien muodossa.  Jos tämmöinen trendi jatkuu niin alalla voisi olla erittäinkin hyvät näkymät -> Edellyttäen siis, että lentoliikenteestä  yritetään korvata junilla edes murtosa.

----------


## TEP70

> Saksan Rautateiden _Reiseauskunft_ näyttäisi neuvovan, että siirryttäessä Moskovassa _Oktiabrskaia_-asemalta _Iaroslavskaja_-asemalle on varattava _Übergang_ia varten aikaa 120 Min. Vähän yläkanttiin arvioitu?


Heh heh, ne ovat todellakin vierekkäiset rakennukset.  :Very Happy:  Jos 10 minuuttia saa kulumaan, sekin on jo aika paljon.

----------


## TimppaTT

Hei,

Onko kukaan muuten huomannut 
Torstai 18.3. 
sivut 12 ja 13 

Metro lehden koko aukeaman artikkelia: _LUOTIJUNAT TULEVAT, Lontoosta Pekingiin kahdessa päivässä._

Tässä näyttäisi menevän tämmöinen reittiverkosto: Lontoo-Pariisi-Berliini-Varsova-Kiova- Sitten ilmeisesti Valko-Venäjällä Minsk -Vitebs linjaa-Pietari-Moskova-Jekaterinburg-Astana

Astanasta haaroittuu Lähi-itään Iraniin ja iranista Delhiin

Toinen haara Astanansta Urumgiin kiinassa

Kolmas haara Irkutsk-Ulan Bator-Khabarovsk-Peking-tässä välissä tyhjää-Kunming-iso siksakki joka kerää vietnamit- burmat yms. ja sitten singaporeen.


Aika raju suunnitelma ettenkö sanoisi.

Samalla vaivalla voisi vetää sillan beringin salmen yli ja kunnon infra aina washingtoniin ja siitä alas etelä-amerikkaan.  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Samalla vaivalla voisi vetää sillan beringin salmen yli ja kunnon infra aina washingtoniin ja siitä alas etelä-amerikkaan.


Venäjän liikenneministeri on ottanut tämän asian esiin USA:n ja Kanadan kanssa. Beringin sillalla/tunnelilla on pitkä historia tsaarin ajoilta ja Venäjän intressit saada tavarajuna - ainakin bäin alkuun - Moskovasta Amerikan puolelle on ihan todellinen.

Mahdolliseen henkilöliikenteeseen liittynee osittain projekti, joka nytkähti hiljattain hieman eteenpäin. Venäjä ja Japani ovat nimittäin aloittaneet mietinnät uuden Moskova-Tokio -linjan perustamisesta. Tällä kertaa tarkoitus olisi mennä suoraan Sahalinin saarelle ja Sahalinista Hokkaidoon silloilla. Samalla iso osa Siperian rataa ilmeisesti saisi uuden raideparin. Vaikka puhetta reitin tyypistä ei ole varsinaisesti ollut, niin eiköhän tuohon suurnopeusjunaa kaavailla.

Nyt vain mietityttää se, että jos Kiina haikailee uutta korridoria, miten käy tuolle Siperian korridorille? Venäjällä haikailtu Moskova-New York riippuu paljon siis (USAn kiinnostuksen lisäksi) siitä, toteutuuko Sahalinin kautta yhteys Japaniin, jos Kiina kerran suunnittelee jo uutta reittiä. Toisaalta... Pääministeri Putin on jo hyväksynyt Beringin alueelle rakennettavaksi radan tavaraliikenteelle vuoteen 2030 mennessä. Tähän hyväksyntään kuuluu myös tunneli Alaskaan. Suunnitelmaan liittyy yli 6000 kilometriä uutta rataa. Lisäksi Amurin ja Jakutskin välinen päälinja on tällä hetkellä suuressa remontissa.

Onko henkilöjunaliikenne Amerikan mantereelle totta jo vuonna 2050? Vai kenties aiemmin? Aika näyttää.


Vielä tällainen seikka tähän: Keski-Euroopasta lyhin matka Amerikkaan kulkee Atlantin poikki. Ehkä joku kaivaa suunnitelmat Transatlantisesta tunnelista vielä esiin. Vaikka itse pitäisin myös tuota pitempää reittiä ihan potentiaalisena.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Astana - Urumchi: http://www.poezda.net/en/train_timet...=963022%3A%C0+
> Urumchi - Astana: http://www.poezda.net/en/train_timet...=962964%3A%C0+


Nuo onkin hyvät aikataulusivut.

Astanasta Kiinaan junalla meneminen on aika hidasta matkustamista. Astanasta lähtevä juna seisoo yhteensä kuusi tuntia valtioiden rajan molemmin puolin. Mites on noiden raideleveyksien kanssa? Vaihtuuko tuolla rajalla raideleveys? Ilmeisesti vielä vaihtuu. Tuossa myöhemmin lainaamassani artikkelissa vuodelta 2004 kuitenkin kerrotaan Kazakstanin muuttavan ratojen raideleveyksiä. Vaikka raideleveys muuttuisi, niin onhan sitä olemassa raideleveyden vaihtolaitteita, joista oikeanlaista kalustoa käyttämällä voi päästä nopeasti läpi. Samoin tullimuodollisuudet voisi toteuttaa niin, ettei niiden takia tarvitsisi noin paljon aikaa käyttää. Jopa viiden tunnin nopeutus matka-aikaan voisi olla mahdollista. Tämän lisäksi Kazakstanin puolella kahdella asemalla seistään 40 minuuttia ja yhdellä 50 minuuttia. Jos nuo pysähdykset kestäisivät 20 minuuttia, nopeutusta tulisi 1 tunti ja 10 minuuttia. Keskinopeus esimerkiksi välillä Astana Karaqandy Sort on hieman alle 80 km/h. Tuosta näkee, että paljon voisi tuotakin yhteyttä nopeuttaa tarvitsematta siirtyä suurnopeusjuniin.

Astana kasvaa vauhdilla ja sen väkiluku tällä hetkellä on hieman yli 800 000. Karagandan väkiluku oli pikkuisen alle 450 000 (2006) tuhatta ja Balqashin väkiluku oli 80 000 Wikipedian mukaan. Tuolla välillä ei taida olla muita suuria kaupunkeja. Kazakstanin rajaasemalta on hieman yli 1000 kilometriä linnuntietäkin, joten suurnopeusradan kannattavuuden kannalta olisi tietenkin parempi, että niitä asukkaita olisi enemmänkin. 

Kiinasta voisi tietenkin ajatella toiseen suuntaan menevää reittiä. Almaty (1 421 000 as, Kazakstan); Bishkek (762 000 as, Kirgisia, pääkaupunki); Taraz (762 000 as, Kazakstan), Shymkent (736 000 as, Kazakstan), Tashkent (2 180 000 as, Uzbekistan, pääkaupunki) vaikuttaisi väkimäärien suhteen paljon järkevämmältä.  Nopea pituuden mittaus Google Earthilla käyttäen polkutoimintoa ja kaupunkeja sen välipisteinä antaa tuloksen 730 km. 

Eri maiden käyttämien raideleveyksien aiheuttamia ongelmia on pyritty ratkaisemaan aiemminkin, kuten tästä International Railway Journalin artikkelista vuodelta 2004 näkee:




> This is where KTZ decided to launch its project. Work started last year to install a new standard-gauge track parallel to the existing broad-gauge track from the Chinese border to Aktogai, a distance of 320km. When this is completed next year, the existing broad-gauge track will be converted to standard gauge.
> 
> ...
> 
> The project involves the construction of about 770km of new railway across Turkmenistan. There have been political problems between the two countries. However, Turkmenistan's railway minister visited Kazakhstan for the first time in June. If Turkmenistan vetoes the project, then another option would be to extend the standard-gauge through Russia and Ukraine. "The Russians have moved from complete rejection to acceptance of the idea," Zhangaskin explained.
> 
> ...
> 
> Iran is keen to play its part in the project. Turkey poses two problems: the train ferry link across Lake Van and restrictions on train length. "Turkish State Railways (TCDD) says it has started engineering work for a line to the north of Lake Van," Zhangaskin revealed


Jo siis 2004 oli pyrittiin saamaan Kiinasta Eurooppaan Kazakstanin, Turkmenistanin, Iranin ja Turkin kautta yhteys koko matkaltaan samalla raideleveydellä toteutettuna.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:50 ----------




> Nyt vain mietityttää se, että jos Kiina haikailee uutta korridoria, miten käy tuolle Siperian korridorille?


Onhan tuolla Venäjälläkin ihan kohtuullisen kokoisia kaupunkeja, kuten Novosibirsk, Irkutsk ja Vladivostok. Japanin ratakin yhdistyisi juuri Siperian rataan. Lisäksi täytyy ottaa huomioon luonnonvarat. Esimerkkinä olkoon tässä Wikipedian artikkeli Primorjen alueen luonnonvaroista Jos tuolla on esimerkiksi yli 100 tunnettua hiiliesiintymää, niin kyllä tuolla kuljetettavaa pitäisi riittää. Wikipedian mukaan vaikkapa Irkutskin alueella on myös kaivosteollisuutta, joka tuottaa kivihiiltä, rautamalmia ja kultaa. Siperian korridorille ei vaihtoehtoinen reitti pitäisi aiheuttaa juurikaan uhkaan ja onhan sillä vaihtoehtoisellakin reitillä paljon sellaisia kaupunkeja, jotka eivät puolestaan hyödy Siperian korridorista. Kiinassa muuttaa väkeä paljon sen länsiosiin ja kyllähän sieltäkin pitäisi luonnonvaroja löytyä.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Siperian radan alkupäässä välillä Moskova-Novosibirsk kaupungit ovat kohtuu suuria ja ne ovat vielä kohtuullisen välimatkan päässä toisistaan. Tässä yksinkertainen kyhäelmä käyttäen keskinopeutta koko matkalle 250 km/h, mikä on ainakin periaatteessa ihan mahdollinenkin. Katsoin tarvittavat tiedot Wikipediasta, toivottavasti ovat edes suunnilleen oikein. Kaupungin nimen jälkeen on sen asukasmäärä, sitten tulee kokonaismatka ja siihen kuluva aika ja lopuksi kaupunkien välinen matka ja matka-aika.



```
Moskova  	14126424	
Vladimir   	315954	210km	50min	210km	50min
Nizhni N.  	1311252	461km	1h51min	251km	1h
Kirov       	503043	917km	3h40min	456km	1h49min
Pern        	1001653	1397km	5h35min	480km	1h55min
Jekan.     	1293357	1778km	7h7min	381km	1h31min
Tjumen    	560000	2104km	8h25min	326km	1h18min
Omsk       	1134016	2676km	10h42min	572km	2h17min
Novos.     	1391900	3303km	13h13min	627km	2h30min
```

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Saksan Rautateiden _Reiseauskunft_ näyttäisi neuvovan, että siirryttäessä Moskovassa _Oktiabrskaia_-asemalta _Iaroslavskaja_-asemalle on varattava _Übergang_ia varten aikaa 120 Min. Vähän yläkanttiin arvioitu?


En käynyt kaikkia kombinaatioita läpi, mutta näyttäisi siltä, että siirryttäessä Moskovassa (tai Pietarissa) yhdeltä pääasemalta toiselle suositellaan aina varattavan kaksi tuntia siirtymämatkaan. Ajan pituus ei ehkä ole DB:n keksintö, vaan määräys on tullut Moskovasta?

----------


## tislauskolonni

Edellisessä viestissäni olevaan listaan olisi voinut vielä lisätä Krasnojarskin, jossa on sentään 950 000 asukasta ja etäisyyttä Novosibirskiin 762 kilometriä.

Lisääntyyköhän kiinalaisten määrä Siperiassa vielä paljonkin? Esimerkiksi tämän blogin mukaan kiinalaisten vaikutus näkyy Siperiassa selvästi:




> Nowhere is China's growing dominance more evident than in Siberia, a vast land far larger than China itself but inhabited by a mere 30 million Russians. Chinese goods are everywhere. In Novosibirsk, the owner of a new hotel can't think of a single thing in the place that isn't from China, from the electric sockets to the beds and furniture. The town's citizens will soon ride to work on Chinese buses; in the markets of Khabarovsk bargain-hungry Russian babushkas even know the Chinese names for the vegetables they buy from Chinese traders. "Everything we have comes from Chinaour dishes, leather goods, even the meat we eat is from China," complains Vyacheslav Ilyukhin, head of the Building Department at Novosobirsk's city hall. "Siberia is becoming Chinese."


Los Angeles Timesin artikkelissa kirjoitetaan näin:




> "Today, it's quite obvious that we're incapable of developing the Far East with our own labor resources, and nearby there's this country with lots of working hands," said Viktor Smolyak, spokesman for Ali Co., which runs the Khabarovsk market.
> 
> "I see the future of the Russian Far East as a Russian territory, but with a very big Chinese population on this territory," Smolyak said. "The Russian government will have jurisdiction, we'll have our garrisons, but the economy will be controlled by the Chinese."


Jos kiinalaisten määrä Siperiassa kasvaa paljon tulee Kiinansta Siperiaan mahdollisesti menevälle suurnopeusradalla riittämään käyttäjiä.

Tässä artikkelissa kerrotaan, että Baikalin-Amurin rautatie kulkee vaikeassa ympäristössä ja siksi sen ylläpito on kallista ja sen takia rahdin kuljettaminen on myös kallista ja ehkä siksi ei ole löytynyt odotettua määrää yrityksiä hyödyntämään luonnonvaroja alueella eikä radalle ole löytynyt oletettua määrää käyttäjiä. Siksi artikkelissa epäillään, ettei Siperiasta Alaskaan kannattaisi rakentaa rataa. Radanrakentaminen on ollut myös hidasta ja rakennushankkeet ovat viivästyneet paljon.

Jos Kiina tarvitsee hyödyntää Siperian luonnonvaroja, niin ehkä tällöin toimeliaisuus lisääntyy Siperiassa ja ratoja aletaan hyödyntää enemmän ja kenties myös uusia ratojakin tarvitaan.

Jos Japanista aiotaan tehdä ratayhteys Venäjälle Sahalinin saaren kautta, niin Sahalinista tuleva ratahan yhdistyisi muuhun Venäjän rataverkkoon juuri tuon Baikalin-Amurin radan kautta. Silloin ainakin sille radalle tulisi lisää käyttöä.

----------


## TEP70

5.4. tulee voimaan uusi aikataulu, jossa Sapsaneilla ajetaan Pietarin ja Moskovan välillä nykyisten kolmen junaparin sijaan kahdeksan junaparia. Sapsan-liikenne on kuulemma ollut erittäin suosittua.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> 5.4. tulee voimaan uusi aikataulu, jossa Sapsaneilla ajetaan Pietarin ja Moskovan välillä nykyisten kolmen junaparin sijaan kahdeksan junaparia. Sapsan-liikenne on kuulemma ollut erittäin suosittua.


Tämän aikataulun mukaan Pietarin ja Moskovan väliä tulisi kulkemaan viisi Sapsania kumpaankin suuntaan. Uudessa aikataulussa uudet vuorot on jostain syystä laitettu kulkemaan 15 minuutin välein (Moskovasta 16:30 ja 16:45 ja Pietarista 15:00 ja 15:15) pysähtyen Pietarin ja Moskovan välillä Tverissä ja Vyni Volotokissa.  Pietarista 15:00 lähtevä juna ilmeisemmin olisi kulussa vain välillä 5.4-30.5. Jostain syystä junat alkavatkin kulkea hitaammalla aikataululla. Junat, jotka eivät tee yhtään välipysähdystä, alkavat kulkea matkan ajassa 3 h 55 min nykyisen 3 h 45 min sijaan ja neljän pysähdyksen vuorot tulevat käyttämään aikaa matkaan 4 h 45 min nykyisen 4 h 15 min sijaan. Uudet kahteen kertaan matkan aikana pysähtyvät vuorot käyttävät aikataulun mukaan aikaa matkaan saman verran kuin nykyiset neljä välipysähdystä tekevät vuorot.

----------


## TimppaTT

> *Uusi Moskova-Pietari-juna ärsyttää radanvarren asukkaita*
> 
> Venäjällä Moskovan ja Pietarin väliä liikennöivä uusi Sapsan-juna herättää suuttumusta radanvarren asukkaissa. Radanvarren asukkaat väittävät, että junan suuri nopeus on turvallisuusriski.
> 
> Helmikuussa Moskova - Pietari-rataa ylittänyt nainen kuoli, kun hän ei ehtinyt junan alta pois. Myös joulukuussa raiteiden vieressä istunut mies jäi junan alle.
> 
> Molempia kuolemantapauksia tutkitaan parhaillaan Venäjällä. Paikallisten asukkaiden mukaan myös useita tavallisia junavuoroja on peruttu kokonaan uuden junan takia.
> 
> Venäjän rautatiet kiistää, että aikataulumuutoksien taustalla olisi uuden junan käyttöönotto. Sapsan-juna kulkee vajaassa neljässä tunnissa Moskovasta Pietariin.
> ...


http://yle.fi/uutiset/ulkomaat/2010/...a_1562955.html

----------


## TimppaTT

> Luotijuna pudottaa lentokoneita Kiinassa
> 
> 
> 
> Maan sisäistä luotijunaverkostoa rakentava Kiina pakottaa lentoyhtiöt suunnittelemaan lentoreittinsä uudestaan. Zhengzhoun ja Xianin välille rakennettu 505 kilometrin junayhteys on vain kaksi kuukautta avaamisensa jälkeen saanut lentoyhtiöt lopettamaan kaupunkien välisen liikenteen kannattamattomana, kertoo Reuters.
> 
> Jopa 350 kilometrin tuntinopeudella kulkeva juna on pudottanut matkustusajan Zhengzhoun ja Xianin välillä kuudesta tunnista alle kahteen tuntiin. Se on hyvä vaihtoehto lentokoneelle, sillä Xianin lentokenttä sijaitsee tunnin ajomatkan päässä kaupungin keskustasta.
> 
> Kiinan panostukset luotijunaverkoston rakentamiseen ovat omaa luokkaansa. Maan tavoitteena on, että vuoteen 2012 mennessä huippunopea junaverkosto kattaisi jo 13 000 kilometriä.
> ...


http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/metalli/article389842.ece

----------


## Pitskulainen

Joku on jo saattanut huomata, että Sapsanit kulkevat nyt myös reitillä Pietari - Moskova - Nini Novgorod. Tällä hetkellä reitillä kulkee yksi edestakainen vuoro päivässä.

Kyseinen laajennus avattiin liikenteelle 30.07.2010 ja siitä on juttu mm. RZD:n sivuilla ja Railway Gazettessa

----------


## TEP70

Sapsanien kivittämisestä Pietarin ja Moskovan välillä oli lehdissä joku aika sitten juttua. Eilen katselin Pietarissa Sapsan-runkoa numero 4, joka odotteli laiturissa lähtöä 19:45 Moskovaan. Kymmenvaunuisessa rungossa oli laiturin puolella yhteensä kolme ikkunaa, josta oli ulompi lasi rikki.

----------


## hmikko

Amerikan Yhdysvalloissa presidentti Obama esittää seuraavan kuuden vuoden aikana käytettävän 53 miljardia taalaa suurnopeusjunaverkon rakentamiseen. Poliittinen vastustus on aika navakkaa:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/0..._n_820234.html

Yhdysvalloissa rautatiehankkeiden läpi saaminen on sikäli mutkikasta, että esimerkiksi Kalifornian ensimmäisestä suurnopeusradasta rakennetaan osuus Bakersfieldistä pohjoiseen Maderaan suunnilleen keskelle ei-mitään, kun muusta ei ole päästy sopuun. Tämä on aika haalea aloitus siihen nähden, että koko reitin varrella on mm. San Francisco, Sacramento ja Los Angeles:

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/03/us/03borden.html

Ensin linkatun jutun mukaan rahoituksen ehtona on tiukat suosi-kotimaista -ehdot, mistä ajatus johtuu junatoimittajaan. Acelat toimitti kanadalaistaustainen ylikansallinen Bombardier, joka on sittemmin myynyt ison määrän junia Kiinaan. Kaipa muillekin on tuossa kilpailussa jakoa, jos lupaavat tarpeeksi töitä amerikkalaisille?

----------


## TimppaTT

Moskovasta alkaa kulkemaan juna Nizzaan.

http://eng.rzd.ru/isvp/public/rzdeng...3920&id=105563

----------


## Knightrider

> Moskovasta alkaa kulkemaan juna Nizzaan.
> 
> http://eng.rzd.ru/isvp/public/rzdeng...3920&id=105563


Eikös tämä ole jo vanha juttu? Ainakin minä olen kuullut ja nähnyt uutisissa tämän jo jonkun aikaa sitten.

----------


## Compact

> Moskovasta alkaa kulkemaan juna Nizzaan.
> 
> http://eng.rzd.ru/isvp/public/rzdeng...3920&id=105563


Uutinen lienee väärässä ketjussa? "The travel time from Moscow to Nice will be 52 hours 55 minutes."

Tästähän oli jo viime syksynä Hesarissakin juttua, silloin kun tuo hidas juna aloitti kulkunsa. Kulkee kerran viikossa suuntaansa ja maksaa maltaita. Juna (tai vaunu) on tarkoitettu lentopelkoisille "miljonääreille". Tavallinen venäläinen tai ranskalainen tms. lentää samalla hinnalla vaikka maanääriin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Juna (tai vaunu) on tarkoitettu lentopelkoisille "miljonääreille". Tavallinen venäläinen tai ranskalainen tms. lentää samalla hinnalla vaikka maanääriin.


Mutta entä sitten kun lentäminen ei enää ole mahdollista (liian kallista, liian saastuttavaa tms.)? Siinä tilanteessa junayhteys on ihan järkevä ja realistinen. Tässä ollaan vain hieman etupainotteisesti liikkeellä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tässä ollaan vain hieman etupainotteisesti liikkeellä.


Jep! Näin Venäjällä:
Lento USAan? Vanhanaikaista, kun kohta voisi ottaa junakin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Uutinen lienee väärässä ketjussa? "The travel time from Moscow to Nice will be 52 hours 55 minutes."
> 
> Tästähän oli jo viime syksynä Hesarissakin juttua, silloin kun tuo hidas juna aloitti kulkunsa. Kulkee kerran viikossa suuntaansa ja maksaa maltaita. Juna (tai vaunu) on tarkoitettu lentopelkoisille "miljonääreille". Tavallinen venäläinen tai ranskalainen tms. lentää samalla hinnalla vaikka maanääriin.


Minä itse tutkiskelin lippujen hintoja eivätkä ne kakkosluokassa mitään hirveitä olleet. Jos valko-Venäjän transitviisumin saisi jotenkin helpommin kuin nyt saa voisi itse harkita sen yhteyden käyttöä jos on menossa esim Puolaan tai Itävaltaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Minä itse tutkiskelin lippujen hintoja eivätkä ne kakkosluokassa mitään hirveitä olleet. Jos valko-Venäjän transitviisumin saisi jotenkin helpommin kuin nyt saa voisi itse harkita sen yhteyden käyttöä jos on menossa esim Puolaan tai Itävaltaan. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Paljonko maksaa kolmatta vuorokautta junassa lorviminen? Sitten tulevat lisäksi viisumimaksut, jotka ovat? Ja syöminen/juominen junan ravintolassa...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Paljonko maksaa kolmatta vuorokautta junassa lorviminen? Sitten tulevat lisäksi viisumimaksut, jotka ovat? Ja syöminen/juominen junan ravintolassa...


Esim Helsingistä Wieniin, Budapestiin tai Prahaan meneei Moskovan kautta 2 vrk ja Varsovaan 1.5 vrk. Jos Venäjä joskus liittyy interrail-junapassijärjestelmään ja viisumivapaus astuisi voimaan läpikulkumatkoilla, niin kiertomatka etelään idän kautta voisi olla ihan järkeenkäypä vaihtoehto. Vrt siihen että paljon suomalaisia ja eurooppalaisia matkustaa junalla Siperian rataa pitkin kaukoitään ja se taas kestää 7 vrk. 

t. Rainer

----------


## TEP70

> Vrt siihen että paljon suomalaisia ja eurooppalaisia matkustaa junalla Siperian rataa pitkin kaukoitään ja se taas kestää 7 vrk.


Tuskin kukaan nyt varsinaisesti valitsee junan Siperian läpi pakon edessä ja kiristelee sitten hampaitaan, kun matka kestää 7 vrk. Junalla meneminen varmasti valitaan siksi, että halutaan kokea tämä huikean pitkä yhtäjaksoinen junamatka.

Itse en kyllä mennyt Siperian läpi pysähtymättä, vaan käytin Venäjän läpäisyyn neljä viikkoa.  :Smile:  Joskus voisi kokeilla myös matkan ilman pysähdyksiä Moskovasta Vladivostokiin. Yhdellä junanvaihdolla pääsisi Kaliningradista Itämeren rannalta Vladivostokiin Tyynen meren rannalle.

----------


## TimppaTT

*Japan's new bullet train debuts 5 March 2011*

_
1,500 people have gathered at Tokyo Station to see the debut of Japan's newest bullet train.

Hayabusa has a maximum speed of 300km an hour and connects Tokyo and Shin Aomori in three hours and 10 minutes, 10 minutes faster than the line's conventional bullet train.
_

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-12655826

----------


## hmikko

Foorumillakin on silloin tällöin ihannoitu kiinalaisten suurnopeusratojen rakentamisvauhtia verrattuna täkäläisiin hankkeisiin. The Washington Postin kriittisen jutun mukaan vauhti olisi osin saavutettu laadun kustannuksella. Kiinan korkein rautateistä vastaava virkamies sai potkut ja pidätettiin tammikuussa korruptioepäilyjen takia. Rakennustöissä epäillään käytetyn mm. vaatimuksia heikompilaatuista betonia. Junien huippunopeus on nyt pudotettu 350:stä 300:aan kilometriin tunnissa. Radat rakennuttaneella rautatieministeriöllä on velkaa 276 miljardia dollaria, minkä epäillään jopa aiheuttaneen 'rautatiekuplan' Kiinan taloudessa. Ks.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/...NWE_story.html

----------


## SlaverioT

Laitetaan vähän vanha mutta ainakin itseltä ohi mennyt uutinen Uzbekistanista:

Ensimmäinen tilatuista kahdesta Talgo AVE 250 -suurnopeusjunasta on saapuneet Uzbekistaniin. Junien huippunopeus on 250km/h ja niiden on tarkoitus kulkea TashkentSamarkand väliä. Kaupan hinta on uutisen mukaan 38 milj.euroa.

Railway Gazetten uutinen:
http://www.railwaygazette.com/nc/new...-toshkent.html

Nyt siis markkinoilla on kallistuvalla korilla leveälle raiteelle muutakin kuin Pendo. 
Positiivista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nyt siis markkinoilla on kallistuvalla korilla leveälle raiteelle muutakin kuin Pendo.


Ovathan ne kai jo Espanjassa liikennöineet leveällä raiteella (vielä suomalaistakin leveämmällä), tosin raideleveyden vaihtolaitteiden kanssa.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Ovathan ne kai jo Espanjassa liikennöineet leveällä raiteella (vielä suomalaistakin leveämmällä), tosin raideleveyden vaihtolaitteiden kanssa.


Niin no miten noita raideleveyksiä kutsuukin. Iberian raideleveydellä (1668mm) ja standardilla (1435mm) raideleveyden vaihdon avulla toimivan kaluston käyttäminen myös 1520mm ja muilla välissä olevilla raideleveyksillä ei ole mitenkään automaattisesti selvää. Riippuu ihan teknisistä ratkaisuista.

----------


## petteri

> Ovathan ne kai jo Espanjassa liikennöineet leveällä raiteella (vielä suomalaistakin leveämmällä), tosin raideleveyden vaihtolaitteiden kanssa.


Käsittääkseni Espanjassa uudet nopeat radat on yleensä rakennettu 1435 mm raideleveydelle. Menossa on siis ainakin jonkinasteinen raideleveyden vaihto.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Käsittääkseni Espanjassa uudet nopeat radat on yleensä rakennettu 1435 mm raideleveydelle. Menossa on siis ainakin jonkinasteinen raideleveyden vaihto.


Kyllä, totta kai. Mutta tuo kyseinen juna on nimenomaan ajanut niillä vanhoilla leveilläkin raiteilla.

----------


## hmikko

New York Timesin kolumnikokoelma aiheesta "Does California Need High-Speed Rail?" Koko hanke on taas luiskalla kustannusten paisuttua. Kirjoittajien argumentit puolesta ja vastaan ovat enimmäkseen samoja vanhoja, mitä nyt rahoituskiemuroista on jotain uutta.

http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate...igh-speed-rail

Vähän kummalta kuulosta rutina siitä, että suurnopeusjunassa välillä San Francisco - Los Angeles ei ole järkeä, koska perillä ei ole toimivia julkisia. Tällä periaattella ei kai sitten ole järkeä lentoliikenteessäkään. San Franciscon kaupunkialueen joukkoliikenne ei ole yhdysvaltalaisella mittapuulla mitenkään heikoimmasta päästä ja LA on myös panostanut metroonsa ja suunnitelmat ovat suurisuuntaiset.

----------


## hmikko

Amerikkalaisen PBS:n tv-uutisjuttu sikäläisestä suurnopeussoutamisesta ja -huopaamisesta:

http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/busin...ail_03-01.html

----------


## hmikko

Ranskan valtiollinen operaattori SNCF on aloittamassa OuiGo-nimellä halvan hintaluokan TGV-vuorot. Lippu Pariisita Välimeren rantakaupunkeihin maksaa ilmeisesti halvimmillaan kymmenen euroa. Junista on vähennetty henkilökuntaa ja niihin on pakattu enemmän istumapaikkoja poistamalla ykkösluokka ja ravintola. Halpalentoyhtiötyyliin junat pysähtyvät muualla kuin ruuhkaisimmilla keskusasemilla ja kaikki maksaa erikseen, kuten toinen pakaasi ja virtapistokkeen käyttö. Alkuvaiheessa käytössä on ilmeisesti vain neljä junayksikköä ja muutama matkakohde. Englanninkielinen juttu:

http://www.thetransportpolitic.com/2...d-rail-option/

----------

